# Caro Sterminator



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

Caro stermy,mi manchi,ti invito ancora una volta a registrarti e a rientrare.Abbiamo bisogno di te,in questa giungla di cazzate,in questo silos di idiozie,in questo mare in tempesta, fra voli pindarici,diversamente,disonestamente,frizzi, lazzi e 100cazzi,eri la nostra luce,la luce di un faro visibile per i naviganti di questo tempestoso mare.Mi mancano i sapienti e mateforici calci nelle gengive che assestavi agli intellettuali della cazzata di questo forum,dai torna amico PUGLIESE!:up:


----------



## sienne (27 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro stermy,mi manchi,ti invito ancora una volta a registrarti e a rientrare.Abbiamo bisogno di te,in questa giungla di cazzate,in questo silos di idiozie,in questo mare in tempesta, fra voli pindarici,diversamente,disonestamente,frizzi, lazzi e 100cazzi,eri la nostra luce,la luce di un faro visibile per i naviganti di questo tempestoso mare.Mi mancano i sapienti e mateforici calci nelle gengive che assestavi agli intellettuali della cazzata di questo forum,dai torna amico PUGLIESE!:up:


Ciao,

manca pure a me ...

a modo suo, spesso toccava il nervo ... 

torna stermy :up: ...

sienne


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2013)

son sempre qui con fontana e duchamp ad aspettarti, bel camionista:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Marzo 2013)

Stermy ritorna, 'sto forum aspetta a te.

... ti vengo a dare una mano a fare la malta se torni, promesso!


----------



## free (27 Marzo 2013)

una volta che ho tempo lo vado a cercare nei tetri fora di notai e finanza
chi viene meco?:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> una volta che ho tempo lo vado a cercare nei tetri fora di notai e finanza
> chi viene meco?:mrgreen:


ma secondo me il volpone è tra noi... non si palesa... ma c'è. Batti un colpo, Stermy


----------



## free (27 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma secondo me il volpone è tra noi... non si palesa... ma c'è. Batti un colpo, Stermy



dici?
e resiste a starsene zitto?:rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (27 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma secondo me il volpone è tra noi... *non si palesa... *ma c'è. Batti un colpo, Stermy


no...si sarebbe palesato....
figurati...


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*Annuccia*



Annuccia ha detto:


> no...si sarebbe palesato....
> figurati...


Ti quoto,a leggere certe cose,avrebbe bestemmiato in pugliese.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro stermy,mi manchi,ti invito ancora una volta a registrarti e a rientrare.Abbiamo bisogno di te,in questa giungla di cazzate,in questo silos di idiozie,in questo mare in tempesta, fra voli pindarici,diversamente,disonestamente,frizzi, lazzi e 100cazzi,*eri la nostra luce*,*la luce di un faro visibile per i naviganti di questo tempestoso mare*.Mi mancano i sapienti e mateforici calci nelle gengive che assestavi agli intellettuali della cazzata di questo forum,dai torna amico PUGLIESE!:up:


Tu hai certi cazzo di fari che per l'amore di Gesù. Io sarei perchè tornasse anche quella vecchia capra sessantenne, mica no. Ma faro un cazzo, come dire.


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu hai certi cazzo di fari che per l'amore di Gesù. Io sarei perchè tornasse anche quella vecchia capra sessantenne, mica no. Ma faro un cazzo, come dire.


A me faceva ridere quando prendeva a sganassoni il conte ripentedogli che era una merda di persona.:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me faceva ridere quando prendeva a sganassoni il conte ripentedogli che era una merda di persona.:rotfl:


Massì, a te perchè faceva ridere, alle madri di famiglia del forum perchè era un'integralista della fedeltà, quello che vuoi, fatto sta che ogni due per tre faceva dei "ragionamenti" e tirava delle conclusioni allucinanti che sarebbero state ridicole dette da un tredicenne figrati da un sessantenne.


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Massì, a te perchè faceva ridere, alle madri di famiglia del forum perchè era un'integralista della fedeltà, quello che vuoi, fatto sta che ogni due per tre faceva dei "ragionamenti" e tirava delle conclusioni allucinanti che sarebbero state ridicole dette da un tredicenne figrati da un sessantenne.


Si,ma non dovevi toccare la politica....in quel caso non si poteva leggere proprio.


----------



## massinfedele (27 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Massì, a te perchè faceva ridere, alle madri di famiglia del forum perchè era un'integralista della fedeltà, quello che vuoi, fatto sta che ogni due per tre faceva dei "ragionamenti" e tirava delle conclusioni allucinanti che sarebbero state ridicole dette da un tredicenne figrati da un sessantenne.


condivido pienamente. aggiungo che era di uno squallore davvero raro


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*Massy*



Highlander ha detto:


> condivido pienamente. aggiungo che era di uno squallore davvero raro


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ma dai perchè ti prendeva a calci in culo pure a te vero?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Vabbè dai non ti conosceva,poi avrebbe smesso,forse....!


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Massì, a te perchè faceva ridere,* alle madri di famiglia del forum perchè era un'integralista della fedeltà*, quello che vuoi, fatto sta che ogni due per tre faceva dei "ragionamenti" e tirava delle conclusioni allucinanti che sarebbero state ridicole dette da un tredicenne figrati da un sessantenne.


veramente son molti di più gli scontri che ho avuto con sterminator che condivisioni.
ma se andassi via mi mancheresti pure tu,sicché


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> veramente son molti di più gli scontri che ho avuto con sterminator che condivisioni.
> ma se andassi via mi mancheresti pure tu,sicché



ussignur


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ussignur


:mrgreen:ma la faccina pinocchietta non c'è?


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Massì, a te perchè faceva ridere, alle madri di famiglia del forum perchè era un'integralista della fedeltà, quello che vuoi, fatto sta che ogni due per tre faceva dei "ragionamenti" e tirava delle conclusioni allucinanti che sarebbero state ridicole dette da un tredicenne figrati da un sessantenne.





Highlander ha detto:


> condivido pienamente. aggiungo che era di uno squallore davvero raro



idem.


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> idem.


anche se per un periodo, ammetto,  lo avevo apprezzato, nonostante i modi.


----------



## Annuccia (27 Marzo 2013)

:triste::triste:a m mi mandava sempre a cagare......adesso...sono stitica.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Marzo 2013)

*parlate male di Sterminator...*

... e poi avete fatto scappare tutti i russi. Un covo di pericolosi squilibrati, donne malevole e uomini violenti. Altro che attenzione verso le nuove utenze.
Chissà da dove arriverà il prossimo sbarco...


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... e poi avete fatto scappare tutti i russi. Un covo di pericolosi squilibrati, donne malevole e uomini violenti. Altro che attenzione verso le nuove utenze.
> Chissà da dove arriverà il prossimo sbarco...


dalla Normandia


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> dalla Normandia


mizzica


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mizzica



interessante...i _normadesi_ sono boni.
Come il cervello impanato. Boooono.
Ora vado a compralo.



:mrgreen:


----------



## free (27 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> anche se per un periodo, ammetto,  lo avevo apprezzato,* nonostante i modi*.



vabbè dai, ma se togli proprio i modi, scusa...
sono il suo pezzo forte!:mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (27 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ma dai perchè ti prendeva a calci in culo pure a te vero?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Vabbè dai non ti conosceva,poi avrebbe smesso,forse....!


calci in culo percepiti o effettivi, il poco di buono in questione è fuori dalle balle. tant'è


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> calci in culo percepiti o effettivi, il poco di buono in questione *è fuori dalle balle*. tant'è


questo lo dici tu. Occhio alla penna.


----------



## massinfedele (27 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questo lo dici tu. Occhio alla penna.


rettifico allora: le pessime esternazioni che il poco di buono in questione aveva la poca compiacenza di propinare sono fuori dalle balle, ad oggi. Questo è stato un grande risultato, che spero continui


----------



## sienne (27 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> rettifico allora: le pessime esternazioni che il poco di buono in questione aveva la poca compiacenza di propinare sono fuori dalle balle, ad oggi. Questo è stato un grande risultato, che spero continui


Ciao,

in che senso continui ... che altri lo dovrebbero seguire? :mrgreen: ...

sienne


----------



## massinfedele (27 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> in che senso continui ... che altri lo dovrebbero seguire? :mrgreen: ...
> 
> sienne


no, continui per lui. Non trovo che al momento vi siano soggetti sgradevoli a tal punto da desiderarne la dipartita, salvo me ovviamente. Difatti, ritengo che il livello di orrore raggiunto da gente (sic!) come stermy o alex fosse raggiungibile solo senza registrazione, ché come soggetti registrati sarebbero stati cacciati (come infatti gli capitò, credo). Dunque, finché vige la regola della registrazione, rimango ragionevolmente certo che costoro rimarranno fuori dalle balle


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> no, continui per lui. Non trovo che al momento vi siano soggetti sgradevoli a tal punto da desiderarne la dipartita, *salvo me ovviamente*. Difatti, ritengo che il livello di orrore raggiunto da gente (sic!) come stermy o alex fosse raggiungibile solo senza registrazione, ché come soggetti registrati sarebbero stati cacciati (come infatti gli capitò, credo). Dunque, finché vige la regola della registrazione, rimango ragionevolmente certo che costoro rimarranno fuori dalle balle


tu no! piantala


----------



## massinfedele (27 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> tu no! piantala


ma lo dico apposta per farmi dire il contrario, si chiama fishing for compliments. Io ho un dottorato in materia


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma lo dico apposta per farmi dire il contrario, si chiama fishing for compliments. Io ho un dottorato in materia


si... di paraculite acuta :mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (27 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> si... di paraculite acuta :mrgreen:


dici?


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> dici?


dico


----------



## massinfedele (27 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> dico


non ti contraddico per ragioni sentimentali


----------



## sienne (27 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

quando mi sono registrata, tutto er un pò più calmo ...

lui dava un buon contropeso ... non era tutto da gettare, quello che scirveva ...

forse i modi ... si, un pò eccessivi. 

poi alex ... non so chi sia ... io vado e vengo ...

ma ora, trovo, che alcuni - non si tratta del modo di pensare - non è che sia proprio il massimo ... 

qomunqu ... hai speso bene i tuoi soldi nelgi studi ... infatti, non si tratta di te ... :mrgreen: ...

sienne


----------



## massinfedele (27 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> quando mi sono registrata, tutto er un pò più calmo ...
> 
> ...


ma posso anche concordare sul fatto che non scrivesse solo baggianate, d'altro lato è pure normale. E guarda, vogli anche dire che sapeva fare delle battute taglienti. Ma i modi erano secondo me veramente inopportuni. Dato che i modo sono elemento rilevante al fine della valutazione del contenuto, non posso che rallegrarmi del fatto che i suoi modi non siano più qui. Se poi rientra redento, scrivendo quel che pensa, magari anche le sue battute al vetriolo, con dei modi civili, sarei contento che lo facesse. Ma proprio la sua dipartita secondo me conferma che altro non era che un troll (accusa che mosse a me): una volta persa la possibilità di provocare, condividere le sue idee non gli ineteressava più.

Quanto ad adesso, ovviamente c'è ancora polemica ed altro, ma a me sembra che i modi siano migliorati. Posso sbagliare ovviamente, ma è la mia impressione.

Comunico a mamma e papà che i loro sforzi nel farmi studiare non sono stati vani. Non è detto che riuscirò a convincerli, ma provo a passare il tuo cortese messaggio


----------



## sienne (27 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

si certo i modi ... l'ho sempre detto anche io ...

scusa io intendevo ... il tuo dotorato in fishing for compliments ...:rotfl::rotfl:

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... e poi avete fatto scappare tutti i russi. Un covo di pericolosi squilibrati, donne malevole e uomini violenti. Altro che attenzione verso le nuove utenze.
> Chissà da dove arriverà il prossimo sbarco...


Segrate.


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> vabbè dai, ma se togli proprio i modi, scusa...
> sono il suo pezzo forte!:mrgreen:


Ok,ma quando non capiva e continuava a instistere su robe sbagliate faceva solo casino. Cioè un bordello da tutti contro tutti dove poi c era solo l insulto.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ok,ma quando non capiva e continuava a instistere su robe sbagliate faceva solo casino. Cioè un bordello da tutti contro tutti dove poi c era solo l insulto.



:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
Ah ma anche l'insulto è espressione artistica no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> veramente son molti di più gli scontri che ho avuto con sterminator che condivisioni.
> ma se andassi via mi mancheresti pure tu,sicché


Ma non sul tema tradimento. Magari avrete avuto scontri per altro, ed il perchè è facilmente intuibile.


----------



## free (27 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ok,ma quando non capiva e continuava a instistere su robe sbagliate faceva solo casino. Cioè un bordello da tutti contro tutti dove poi c era solo l insulto.



sì, a me ha dato della smidollata perchè non ho raccontato ai miei la rava e la fava della fine della mia convivenza
e non avevo nemmeno scritto che gliel'ho comunicato 2 o 3 mesi dopo!


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2013)

moltissimi.prima di parlare bisognerebbe sapere quello che si dice





Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Ma non sul tema tradimento*. Magari avrete avuto scontri per altro, ed il perchè è facilmente intuibile.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> moltissimi.prima di parlare bisognerebbe sapere quello che si dice


Si Minni, sulle sfumature. Forse. Magari sui termini. Per il resto integralista lui, integralista tu. E non ci piove.


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2013)

pensala come ti pare , senza aver letto discorsi su discorsi.c'è una certa distanza fra me e stermi e ne hai parecchie  di cose da imparare su di me.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si Minni, sulle sfumature. Forse. Magari sui termini. Per il resto integralista lui, integralista tu. E non ci piove.


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2013)

Mi  permetto.
Non reputo Min un integralista alla pari di stermy, anzi. Non la reputo proprio integralista.
Quadrata certo. Poco flessibile su alcune cose, ma non integralista.


----------



## sienne (27 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

all'inizio ho preso un colpo, per come andava a dosso al mio compagno, ma anche a me. 

però, nell'arco di due o tre post, ho capito subito, come collocarlo. 

Ma c'è stata una sua battuta pungente, che mi ha fatto riflettere ... ed è stato un bene. 

Sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensala come ti pare , senza aver letto discorsi su discorsi.c'è una certa distanza fra me e stermi e ne hai parecchie  di cose da imparare su di me.


Ma io discorsi li ho letti eccome. Non che gli abbia attribuito chissà quale importanza. Diciamo en passant. Ma la sostanza non cambia, perchè, Minni, GRAZIE AL CAZZO che esiste una distanza tra te e, non solo Stermy, ma proprio lo scibile umano. Capirai.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi  permetto.
> Non reputo Min un integralista alla pari di stermy, anzi. Non la reputo proprio integralista.
> Quadrata certo. Poco flessibile su alcune cose, ma non integralista.


Minchia, no?! No?! La differenza tra lei e Stermy è che Stermy non si perdeva in chiacchiere ed insultava a raffica. Che è poi la differenza tra un Attila e Rommel: sempre la guerra fanno, strategie, risorse e tattiche diverse.


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia, no?! No?! La differenza tra lei e Stermy è che Stermy non si perdeva in chiacchiere ed insultava a raffica. Che è poi la differenza tra un Attila e Rommel: sempre la guerra fanno, strategie, risorse e tattiche diverse.


...io la vedo solo un pò pittima inquadrata...
certo, ogni tanto da delle bordate facendo finta di niente che le tirerei il collo come una gallina ma fa parte di lei.
Ogni tanto è pure simpatica dai...



no e...:unhappy:

Ok, vado a mangiarmi la costata di cavallo.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensala come ti pare , senza aver letto discorsi su discorsi.c'è una certa distanza fra me e stermi e ne hai parecchie  di cose da imparare su di me.


Ma quali sono le cose da imparare su di te?
Io ti ho sempre immaginata così....

[video=youtube;ureL6INzp3U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ureL6INzp3U[/video]


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2013)

io invece così.


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2013)

scherzetto.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> scherzetto.



:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> io invece così.



Ma questa è...
La mia piccola e dolce Babsi! No?


----------



## oscuro (28 Marzo 2013)

*Massy*



Highlander ha detto:


> no, continui per lui. Non trovo che al momento vi siano soggetti sgradevoli a tal punto da desiderarne la dipartita, salvo me ovviamente. Difatti, ritengo che il livello di orrore raggiunto da gente (sic!) come stermy o alex fosse raggiungibile solo senza registrazione, ché come soggetti registrati sarebbero stati cacciati (come infatti gli capitò, credo). Dunque, finché vige la regola della registrazione, rimango ragionevolmente certo che costoro rimarranno fuori dalle balle


Massy,con alex ho litigato un paio di anni,con stermy circa 4 0 6 mesi,Alex quando è andato via è riuscito a scrivere che ero uno dei pochi che stimava e rispettava,con stermy invece siamo andati sempre d'accordo dopo aver discusso,la cosa fantastica è che ho sempre visto Alerx e stermy scannarsi appena potevano e  unirsi negli insulti al conte.Ecco il Conte ha fatto sempre da pacificatore di anime,è stato sempre schifato da entrambi,schifato pesantemente,trovavo la cosa incredibile:rotfl:,si univano per riempirlo di insulti.:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Massy,con alex ho litigato un paio di anni,con stermy circa 4 0 6 mesi,Alex quando è andato via è riuscito a scrivere che ero uno dei pochi che stimava e rispettava,con stermy invece siamo andati sempre d'accordo dopo aver discusso,la cosa fantastica è che ho sempre visto Alerx e stermy scannarsi appena potevano e  unirsi negli insulti al conte.Ecco il Conte ha fatto sempre da pacificatore di anime,è stato sempre schifato da entrambi,schifato pesantemente,trovavo la cosa incredibile:rotfl:,si univano per riempirlo di insulti.:rotfl::rotfl:


invece io trovo che unirsi contro qualcuno sia sempre detestabile.
al momento in cui litigo con te e si aggiungono altri non lo gradisco per nulla


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> scherzetto.



La famigerata figa di legno.


----------



## oscuro (28 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Minerva ha detto:


> invece io trovo che unirsi contro qualcuno sia sempre detestabile.
> al momento in cui litigo con te e si aggiungono altri non lo gradisco per nulla


Tu sei un cane sciolto,ma non tutti hanno la tua personalità.Se proprio dovessi scegliere,non litigherei mai con Alex e stermy messi insieme...:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Massy,con alex ho litigato un paio di anni,con stermy circa 4 0 6 mesi,*Alex quando è andato via è riuscito a scrivere che ero uno dei pochi che stimava e rispettava*,con stermy invece siamo andati sempre d'accordo dopo aver discusso,la cosa fantastica è che ho sempre visto Alerx e stermy scannarsi appena potevano e unirsi negli insulti al conte.Ecco il Conte ha fatto sempre da pacificatore di anime,è stato sempre schifato da entrambi,schifato pesantemente,trovavo la cosa incredibile:rotfl:,si univano per riempirlo di insulti.:rotfl::rotfl:


Eh, ma non è mica tutta sta figata, sai?


----------



## free (28 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu sei un cane sciolto,ma non tutti hanno la tua personalità.Se proprio dovessi scegliere,non litigherei mai con *Alex e stermy messi insieme*...:rotfl:



oddio si sono fidanzati??

:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (28 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ma non è mica tutta sta figata, sai?


Insomma,litighi pesantemente con uno per svariato tempo,e alla fine ti scrive che ti rispetta perchè sei uno pulito.Sinceramente a me ha fatto piacere,poi adoro stare sui coglioni a chi mi sta pesanetemente sui coglioni,non faccio nulla per evitare.Jb ho sempre pensato che non va bene se piaci a tutti,o se stai sul cazzo a tutti.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma,litighi pesantemente con uno per svariato tempo,e alla fine ti scrive che *ti rispetta perchè sei uno pulito*.Sinceramente a me ha fatto piacere,poi adoro stare sui coglioni a chi mi sta pesanetemente sui coglioni,non faccio nulla per evitare.Jb ho sempre pensato che non va bene se piaci a tutti,o se stai sul cazzo a tutti.


Ma il problema è che non è pulito LUI, mica tu. Che me ne faccio del rispetto di uno così? Sai che mi frega.


----------



## oscuro (28 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma il problema è che non è pulito LUI, mica tu. Che me ne faccio del rispetto di uno così? Sai che mi frega.


Jb,io detestavo alex per i suoi eccessi,per il suo non rispetto,andava troppo oltre,troppo!Non era il solo.Sicuramente si vendeva male oltre ad essere stronzo,ma anche se ti vendi bene sempre stronzo sei,e non era l'unico ad essere stronzo....!


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Jb,io detestavo alex per i suoi eccessi,per il suo non rispetto,andava troppo oltre,troppo!Non era il solo.Sicuramente si vendeva male oltre ad essere stronzo,ma anche se ti vendi bene sempre stronzo sei,e non era l'unico ad essere stronzo....!


Non è questione di "vendersi".


----------



## contepinceton (28 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> invece io trovo che unirsi contro qualcuno sia sempre detestabile.
> al momento in cui litigo con te e si aggiungono altri non lo gradisco per nulla


Beh io sono ancora qui 
Alex e Stermy no.

Offendi qui e offendi là la gente ci pensa su...

Perchè si dice oggi è toccata a lui, domani a me no?

Ma io godo comunque di ottima salute....

E sto sciallo!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Ma vero comunque io avevo ingenuamente cercato di farli ragionare....
Ma niente eh?

ALlora già di bastone no?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La famigerata figa di legno.


Ma sai che sono stato io a regalarle questa immagine?
Sai mi aveva chiesto se avevo la foto di una certa utente....

E io appunto le dissi...Ma ceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeertooooooooooooooooooooooo....

Eccotela...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (28 Marzo 2013)

*Be*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh io sono ancora qui
> Alex e Stermy no.
> 
> Offendi qui e offendi là la gente ci pensa su...
> ...


Bè dovresti essere fuori anche tu..., ritengo la tua figura molto peggiore della loro,ti riconosco solo il merito di stare sempre con la tua lingua incastrata nel culo di Giovanni se poi è un merito....In effetti anche tu eri stato fatto fuori,ma ci ha pensato tua moglie....,altra pagina storica di questo forum,in effetti sei molto apprezzato.:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (28 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è questione di "vendersi".


Invece si.Molti non hanno la capacità di andare oltre, i comportamenti di stermy son sicuramente meno pesanti di quelli del conte.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè dovresti essere fuori anche tu..., ritengo la tua figura molto peggiore della loro,ti riconosco solo il merito di stare sempre con la tua lingua incastrata nel culo di *Giovanni* se poi è un merito....In effetti anche tu eri stato fatto fuori,ma ci ha pensato tua moglie....,altra pagina storica di questo forum,in effetti sei molto apprezzato.:rotfl:


Admin o Quibbercoso che dir si voglia?


----------



## sienne (28 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

ma stermy, se voleva, non poteva rientrare?

Mi sembra che è stata una scelta sua alla fine, partecipare, ma senza registrazione ...

È una bella differenza ...  

sienne


----------



## oscuro (28 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Admin o Quibbercoso che dir si voglia?


Esatto.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Invece si.Molti non hanno la capacità di andare oltre, i comportamenti di stermy son sicuramente meno pesanti di quelli del conte.


No. E' che a prescindere dal vendersi o meno, uno può o non può essere uno stronzo. Ed Alex lo era eccome. Come altri ovviamente. Per quello, dico, io non gli tributo nessun rispetto e neanche lo vorrei o lo apprezzerei.


----------



## oscuro (28 Marzo 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ma stermy, se voleva, non poteva rientrare?
> 
> ...


Si, ma io ho un'altra chiave di lettura.Stermy rientrando avrebbe comunque dei problemi perchè il conte ed i suoi, con i rossi riaffosserebbero subito i suoi post ed il suo nick,quindi fate un pò voi....


----------



## oscuro (28 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. E' che a prescindere dal vendersi o meno, uno può o non può essere uno stronzo. Ed Alex lo era eccome. Come altri ovviamente. Per quello, dico, io non gli tributo nessun rispetto e neanche lo vorrei o lo apprezzerei.


Si,alex non adulava eppure i comportamenti sono tali e quali a quelli del conte....!


----------



## contepinceton (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Admin o Quibbercoso che dir si voglia?


Tanto per chiarire ancora una volta, dato che se qualcuno lo quota lo leggo.

La storia di mia moglie è na balla colossale.

E se qualcuno ha le prove che le posti.

Ma rispiego i fatti.
1) Io vengo bannato
2) Allora scrive mia moglie che era Astrofilososferica.

3) Ad un certo punto Admin fa un'amnistia generale.

4) Io mi reiscrivo nuovamente.

Noto che nonostante io abbia messo Oscuro in ignore e non lo legga, per quel poco che mi tocca leggere, sono per lui un'ossessione e una ragione di vita....

Oscuro ma proprio non puoi fare uno sforzo e lasciarmi in pace eh?

Cioè non so se ti rendi conto...ma tu ci fai una pessima figura...di quello che parla ai muri eh?

Per me Oscuro: NON ESISTI, non ci sei....

Non ti leggo, al pari di Farfalla e Simy....

Per me NON ESISTETE.

QUindi non capisco perchè insisti con sta storia del conte....

Altrimenti prendi l'auto vieni su a Vicenza e pistami.

Pistami, ma mollami.


----------



## oscuro (28 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tanto per chiarire ancora una volta, dato che se qualcuno lo quota lo leggo.
> 
> La storia di mia moglie è na balla colossale.
> 
> ...


Che balla?ha scritto tua moglie?punto!Si io faccio la figura di quello che parla ai muri,ed i muri mi rispondono,che poi sui muri ci piscio....!:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,alex non adulava eppure i comportamenti sono tali e quali a quelli del conte....!


E quindi mi stai dicendo che se tu avessi il rispetto del Conte saresti contento?


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tanto per chiarire ancora una volta, dato che se qualcuno lo quota lo leggo.
> 
> La storia di mia moglie è na balla colossale.
> 
> ...


No vabbè, ma sta cosa di tua moglie l'avevi già spiegata.


----------



## sienne (28 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si, ma io ho un'altra chiave di lettura.Stermy rientrando avrebbe comunque dei problemi perchè il conte ed i suoi, con i rossi riaffosserebbero subito i suoi post ed il suo nick,quindi fate un pò voi....


Ciao,

è possibile ... ho la capacità di allontanarmi prima e tutto mi passa a canto.

ma ricordo una cosa però, che mi lasciò molto perplessa e male, di alcune manovre nei confronti di Stermy ... 

in effetti ... non si vede tutto ...

sienne


----------



## oscuro (28 Marzo 2013)

*No*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> E quindi mi stai dicendo che se tu avessi il rispetto del Conte saresti contento?


No,del conte no,io preferisco alex al conte.


----------



## oscuro (28 Marzo 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> è possibile ... ho la capacità di allontanarmi prima e tutto mi passa a canto.
> 
> ...


Dietro quelle manovre chi c'era?Stanno provando anche con oscuro,ma il gioco gli è andato male,ho troppi consensi....ti assicuro che ci stanno provando...!:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2013)

vabé...non posso credere che uno che fa il duro poi si faccia questi problemi





oscuro ha detto:


> Si, ma io ho un'altra chiave di lettura.Stermy rientrando avrebbe comunque dei problemi *perchè il conte ed i suoi, con i rossi riaffosserebbero subito i suoi post *ed il suo nick,quindi fate un pò voi....


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,del conte no,io preferisco alex al conte.


Stronzo per stronzo non è la stessa cosa?


----------



## oscuro (28 Marzo 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> vabé...non posso credere che uno che fa il duro poi si faccia questi problemi


Sarebbe inutile,non è questione di fare i duri minerva,è consapevole che il conte e i suoi l'aspetterebbero.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No vabbè, ma sta cosa di tua moglie l'avevi già spiegata.


Ma ti immagini mia moglie che scrive ad Admin?
Lei disse solo quella volta....

" Ma pianta lì quella manica di esauriti e tendi de pì la to fameja!". ( SIC)


----------



## oscuro (28 Marzo 2013)

*No*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Stronzo per stronzo non è la stessa cosa?


No.alex era stronzo qui dentro,l'altro è stronzo pure fuori.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No.alex era stronzo qui dentro,l'altro è stronzo pure fuori.


Ah, e fuori non era stronzo Alex? No? Davvero?


----------



## Annuccia (28 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> io invece così.


che belle scarpe...


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ti immagini mia moglie che scrive ad Admin?
> Lei disse solo quella volta....
> 
> " Ma pianta lì quella manica di esauriti e tendi de pì la to fameja!". ( SIC)


Lei legge il forum anche adesso, no?


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2013)

sono in ignore :festa:


----------



## oscuro (28 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, e fuori non era stronzo Alex? No? Davvero?


Io mi sono fatto un idea,ma non conosco entrambi fuori ci tengo a precisare.


----------



## oscuro (28 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> sono in ignore :festa:


46 anni e ti mette in ignore....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> 46 anni e ti mette in ignore....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma fosse l'unico. Anche quarantotto, per dire.


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> 46 anni e ti mette in ignore....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


fantastico :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lei legge il forum anche adesso, no?


Si sporadicamente e non so in che modi e termini....
Poi capirai dopo la festa della matra che lesse gli insulti di Alex lei disse...
" Ma se questi sono i tuoi amici, io ci penserei un attimino eh? Ma non mi preoccupo, tanto so che prima o poi finisci sempre a litigare con tutti, e li mandi a fare in culo!".


----------



## contepinceton (28 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> vabé...non posso credere che uno che fa il duro poi si faccia questi problemi


Ma queste sono le loro paure eh? Non certo le mie...


----------



## oscuro (28 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma fosse l'unico. Anche quarantotto, per dire.


Jb la questione non è l'età.Il conte si è creato una certa fama da infame,e poi mette in ignore?:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si sporadicamente e non so in che modi e termini....
> Poi capirai dopo la festa della matra che lesse gli insulti di Alex lei disse...
> " Ma se questi sono i tuoi amici, io ci penserei un attimino eh? Ma non mi preoccupo, tanto so che prima o poi finisci sempre a litigare con tutti, e li mandi a fare in culo!".


Da sto punto di vista non ho mai capito il problema. Cioè, tu sei andato a sta festa con una tizia che non era tua moglie, alla festa di una conosciuta su un sito sul tradimento. Non hai nascosto nulla e tua moglia sa TUTTO. Ma non saranno cazzi vostri? Cioè: io posso essere in disaccordo con te per altro, ma voglio dire, cosa potrei mai eccepire su questo?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> sono in ignore :festa:


stavo per scrivere la stessa cosa :festa::festa:

e al cosa più divertente è che lui non lo è:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (28 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Da sto punto di vista non ho mai capito il problema. Cioè, tu sei andato a sta festa con una tizia che non era tua moglie, alla festa di una conosciuta su un sito sul tradimento. Non hai nascosto nulla e tua moglia sa TUTTO. Ma non saranno cazzi vostri? Cioè: io posso essere in disaccordo con te per altro, ma voglio dire, cosa potrei mai eccepire su questo?


Si ma è fantastica pure sta figura di moglie,molto moderna....:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Jb la questione non è l'età.Il conte si è creato una certa fama da infame,e poi mette in ignore?:rotfl:


Guarda, sul tema ignore ho già dato in abbondanza e credo tu sappia come la penso.


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> stavo per scrivere la stessa cosa :festa::festa:
> 
> e al cosa più divertente è che lui non lo è:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


infatti :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ma è fantastica pure sta figura di moglie,molto moderna....:rotfl:


Vabbè ma sono cazzi loro. Non c'è nulla da dire. Ed io men che meno potrei dire alcunchè.


----------



## oscuro (28 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> infatti :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Tranquille ragazze,alle spalle del conte aleggia una sinsitra presenza,nubi nere si addensano alle sue spalle,e quelle nubi celano un bel cetriolone nero,di più non posso dirvi...!:up:


----------



## oscuro (28 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè ma sono cazzi loro. Non c'è nulla da dire. Ed io men che meno potrei dire alcunchè.


Se rimangono a casa loro son cazzi loro.Se li scrivi sul forum vantandoti che cazzi loro sono?


----------



## sienne (28 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> stavo per scrivere la stessa cosa :festa::festa:
> 
> e al cosa più divertente è che lui non lo è:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ciao,

mi spiegate, come si fa a sapere?

io guardo e guardo ... non vedo niente  ...

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Da sto punto di vista non ho mai capito il problema. Cioè, tu sei andato a sta festa con una tizia che non era tua moglie, alla festa di una conosciuta su un sito sul tradimento. Non hai nascosto nulla e tua moglia sa TUTTO. Ma non saranno cazzi vostri? Cioè: io posso essere in disaccordo con te per altro, ma voglio dire, cosa potrei mai eccepire su questo?


Con mia moglie, e due tizie che non sono mia moglie.
Non alla festa di una tizia.
La Matraini è amica di famiglia.

Si sarebbero cazzi nostri.

Ma le cose sono state riferite ad Alex ( e non si sa da chi) in maniera distorta.

E indi qui riportate.

Ci fosse stato uno che partecipò a quella festa che avesse detto: No Alex non è come dici tu, non è così.

Ce ne fosse stato uno.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se rimangono a casa loro son cazzi loro.Se li scrivi sul forum vantandoti che cazzi loro sono?


Ma è chiaro che se è nato tutto sul forum, con gente del forum, hanno finito per commentare pure qua. Ma io non vedo proprio cosa uno potrebbe dirgli. Che gli dici? Cioè: nel momento in cui sai che hanno fatto sta festa ed il Conte c'è andato con una tipa con la moglie che lo sa. Mò se c'era Stermy avrebbe scritto che sono una manica di troie e maiali, ma Stermy è un caprone sessantenne che a volte non vede più in la del parabrezza del camion che guida.


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Da sto punto di vista non ho mai capito il problema. Cioè, tu sei andato a sta festa con una tizia che non era tua moglie, alla festa di una conosciuta su un sito sul tradimento. Non hai nascosto nulla e tua moglia sa TUTTO.* Ma non saranno cazzi vostri?* Cioè: io posso essere in disaccordo con te per altro, ma voglio dire, cosa potrei mai eccepire su questo?


condivido.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è chiaro che se è nato tutto sul forum, con gente del forum, hanno finito per commentare pure qua. Ma io non vedo proprio cosa uno potrebbe dirgli. Che gli dici? Cioè: nel momento in cui sai che hanno fatto sta festa ed il Conte c'è andato con una tipa con la moglie che lo sa. Mò se c'era Stermy avrebbe scritto che sono una manica di troie e maiali, ma Stermy è un caprone sessantenne che a volte non vede più in la del parabrezza del camion che guida.


La moglie era presente alla festa.
Alex no.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> mi spiegate, come si fa a sapere?
> 
> ...


Non credo si possa sapere
Il conte ci ha messo in ignore e noi non abbiamo messo in ignore lui. Preferisco sapere e leggere tutte le frecciate e allusioni, così gli rispondo e il divertente è che lui non legge:mrgreen:
Pensa te....


----------



## sienne (28 Marzo 2013)

Ciao

e Sole che fine ha fatto?


sienne


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non credo si possa sapere
> Il conte ci ha messo in ignore e noi non abbiamo messo in ignore lui. Preferisco sapere e leggere tutte le frecciate e allusioni, così gli rispondo e il divertente è che lui non legge:mrgreen:
> Pensa te....



infatti! minchia che goduria :mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (28 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

olé ... grazie, ora ho capito ... :up: ...

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> e Sole che fine ha fatto?
> 
> ...


Le ho mangiato il fegato.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Le ho mangiato il fegato.


Questo: certamente!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Questo: certamente!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma che cosa ridi.
non so bene cosa sia successo in realtà ma sole era un'utente valida e proprio tu che piagnucoli spesso che qui si facciano scappare gli utenti ora sghignazzi.


----------



## sienne (28 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che cosa ridi.
> non so bene cosa sia successo in realtà ma sole era un'utente valida e proprio tu che piagnucoli spesso che qui si facciano scappare gli utenti ora sghignazzi.


Ciao,

in effetti! Sole era un bel utente qui dentro!!!

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che cosa ridi.
> non so bene cosa sia successo in realtà ma sole *era un'utente valida *e proprio tu che piagnucoli spesso che qui si facciano scappare gli utenti ora sghignazzi.


Era una cogliona. Che infatti sta con un coglione. Fine del discorso.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che cosa ridi.
> non so bene cosa sia successo in realtà ma sole era un'utente valida e proprio tu che piagnucoli spesso che qui si facciano scappare gli utenti ora sghignazzi.


Io piagnucolo spesso?
Ma guarda che ehm...

Se osservi...

Sono mesi e mesi che non mi impiccio più di certe questioni...

Semplicemente me ne frego....
E sto nel forum nel modo che piace a me....

E faccio di tutto per non farmi tirare dentro certe questioni...
Di cui non me ne frega na cippa di minchia

Perchè ho cose più importanti a cui pensare...
Che dici al concerto di Aprile meglio finire con il Final op.21 di Franck, o con la prima sonata di Lemmens?

Questo è quello che ho nella testa io.
Quella scheda di quell'organo lì...meglio farla riparare alla Sprae o all'Eltec?

Questo è quello che io ho in testa....

E non rimpiango per nulla i tempi in cui io mi sono avvelenato il fegato per questo posto...
Cioè secondo me, tutto quello che potevo di ricavarci di bello e di buono l'ho avuto....

Laonde per cui...
sto in pace.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Era una cogliona. Che infatti sta con un coglione. Fine del discorso.


Cazzi loro comunque.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cazzi loro comunque.


Chiaro.


----------



## sienne (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Era una cogliona. Che infatti sta con un coglione. Fine del discorso.


 scusa, ma tu come parli!

peggio di padre padrone ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è chiaro che se è nato tutto sul forum, con gente del forum, hanno finito per commentare pure qua. Ma io non vedo proprio cosa uno potrebbe dirgli. Che gli dici? Cioè: nel momento in cui sai che hanno fatto sta festa ed il Conte c'è andato con una tipa con la moglie che lo sa. Mò se c'era Stermy avrebbe scritto che sono una manica di troie e maiali, ma Stermy è un caprone sessantenne che a volte non vede più in la del parabrezza del camion che guida.


Dato che ero a quella festa e mi sta un filino sui coglioni sta cosa dico la mia
Prova a vederla così: Vieni invitato insieme ad altre persone che conosci a una festa. Alcune partecipano, altre no.
Si torna dalla festa, qual è la domanda più comune che ti fanno quelli che non hanno partecipato? 
Chi c'era alla festa?
Non è un'informazione riservata, non hai violato la privacy di nessuno, la festa era in un luogo pubblico. Elenchi i partecipanti
Dopodichè tutto quello che Alex ha scritto l'ho trovato per prima fuori luogo e l'ho sottolineato ripetutamente, per i modi i toni e le descrizioni inutili e tendenti a colpire il conte ma che in realtà ferivano persone diverse che in nessun modo avevano mai attaccato Alex
Ma da qui a far passare chi ha partecipato (tutti in generale) per inventa palle, scusate ma proprio non ci sto.


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Questo: certamente!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


non ti smentisci mai...


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> scusa, ma tu come parli!
> 
> peggio di padre padrone ...
> 
> sienne



Ma io sono cattivo, Sienne. Cosa credevi.

P.S: la firma. Grrr.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Con mia moglie, e due tizie che non sono mia moglie.
> Non alla festa di una tizia.
> La Matraini è amica di famiglia.
> 
> ...


Conte, mi permetto.
faccio un brevissimo riassunto della faccenda e poi mi dici se sei d'accordo, senza polemica.

però mettiamo in ordine cronologicamente le cose, altrimenti non capisce nessuno:
1. io invito tu e le due donne (tua moglie e amica comune mia e tua) alla festa: perchè mi fa piacere che ci siate
2. io invito anche altri amici del forum, che non sto qui a citare, tra cui Sole
3. io, nel momento dell'invito, non so che sta iniziando una storia tra sole e alex, che non conosco personalmente
4. tu e gli altri partecipate alla festa
5. mesi dopo, quando la storia tra alex e sole è conclamata, lui racconta qui sul forum che tu eri presente a quella festa assieme a tua moglie all'altra amica e che per questo sei una persona inqualificabile (il tutto condito di insulti vari)

mi sembra che tu ti aspettassi da parte mia una presa di posizione nel redarguire alex per aver raccontato tutto questo
ora: se tu ti sei presentato alla festa senza farti nessun problema, non vedo perchè le stronzate di alex dovrebbero farti incazzare

cioè: tu eri stato invitato alla festa perchè mi faceva piacere che ci fossi, punto
che alex abbia strumentalizzato la cosa per attaccarti era più che ovvio, dato che si è sempre comportato così.
se tu ritieni che chi ha raccontato ad alex tutto questo (potrei essere stata anch'io, per esempio, in totale buona fede quando l'ho conosciuto e sicuramente all'interno di discorsi molto più generali) abbia sbagliato, ti assicuro che questa è un'ulteriore prova di quanto falso, stronzo e inaffidabile sia lui, che evidentemente ha raccolto quel che ha sentito raccontare per usarlo contro di te al momento che gli è parso opportuno, con buona pace di oscuro che lo definisce pulito .

è meglio calare il sipario su una persona così


----------



## sienne (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io sono cattivo, Sienne. Cosa credevi.
> 
> P.S: la firma. Grrr.


non è cattiveria questa. 
è un pò un capriccio. io non voglio, perciò nada. ti attacchi. 
come quei padri, che sbattono il pungo sul tavolo, perché ... fai un po te ... 


comunque ... dai che faccio progressi :mrgreen: ...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dato che ero a quella festa e mi sta un filino sui coglioni sta cosa dico la mia
> Prova a vederla così: Vieni invitato insieme ad altre persone che conosci a una festa. Alcune partecipano, altre no.
> Si torna dalla festa, qual è la domanda più comune che ti fanno quelli che non hanno partecipato?
> Chi c'era alla festa?
> ...



credo che abbiamo scritto in contemporanea


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> non è cattiveria questa.
> è un pò un capriccio. *io non voglio, perciò nada. ti attacchi.
> *come quei padri, che sbattono il pungo sul tavolo, perché ... fai un po te ...
> 
> ...


Sienne, attenta. Leggi bene così magari poi ti è chiaro: padre padrone vuol dire "ti faccio fare quel che dico io e non si discute". Io non ho fatto questo con Sole. Non le ho mica imposto nulla. Non l'ho mandata al confinio, non ho questo potere e non lo farei mai per nessuno. Abbiamo avuto solo diversi scambi di opinione e lei c'è rimasta sotto, come dire. Tutto qui.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ma è fantastica pure sta figura di moglie,molto moderna....:rotfl:



ma indipendentemente da tutto,e dal fatto che puoi non essere d'accordo con questo atteggiamento del conte e di sua moglie, l'unico che ha fatto una pessima figura in questa circostanza è stato alex


----------



## sienne (28 Marzo 2013)

Mi riferivo alla tua risposta a Minerva, mi sembra. 



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Era una cogliona. Che infatti sta con un coglione. Fine del discorso.


Non a ciò che c'è stato tra voi due (te e Sole), si è capito, che c'è stato del diverbio. 

Comunque grazie. Questa espressione l'ho colta anni fa, al circolo abruzzese ... 
l'avevo capita, un pò differente. Così non la conoscevo.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> credo che abbiamo scritto in contemporanea


Mi sa di si.....


----------



## Ultimo (28 Marzo 2013)

*Sole*

Era bello leggerla, se stava con alex doveva soltanto stare bene a lei, di certo non a noi.

E poi, La Matraini è stata chiara quanto lo è stata farfalla, tutti quelli che si mettono in mezzo con i discorsi che fanno con il conte, fanno solo flame, che non serve assolutamente a nulla, che chiariscano loro se vogliono farlo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Era bello leggerla, *se stava con alex doveva soltanto stare bene a lei, di certo non a noi*.
> 
> E poi, La Matraini è stata chiara quanto lo è stata farfalla, tutti quelli che si mettono in mezzo con i discorsi che fanno con il conte, fanno solo flame, che non serve assolutamente a nulla, che chiariscano loro se vogliono farlo.



hai proprio ragione
era lei che non l'aveva capito


----------



## sienne (28 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

a me dispiace veramente tanto, venire a scoprire, che dietro ci sono delle storie del genere. 

Sole ed altri mi piacevano tanto. 

Forse sono cambiata io ... forse non lo so ... 

Ma riscontravo un vero dialogo e confronto. Anche se non si era della stessa opinione o modo di vedere. 

Adesso, veramente, non so ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> hai proprio ragione
> era lei che non l'aveva capito



Quoto


----------



## Ultimo (28 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> hai proprio ragione
> era lei che non l'aveva capito



Boh! stai, stiamo ipotizzando.

Ma faccio una riflessione, poi se questa può passare non lo so, io la faccio ugualmente.

Io mia moglie ed altre persone stiamo a discutere, io dico qualche cazzata, mia moglie se ne accorge e si accorge che la cazzata  detta da me è stata scaturita da un qualcosa che che c'è dietro e che sa deve discuterne soltanto con me a tu per tu.... 

Siamo una coppia dove facciamo coppia anche in società, se dopo mia moglie deve darmi dello scemo lo fa in privato e non davanti a tutti.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Conte, mi permetto.
> faccio un brevissimo riassunto della faccenda e poi mi dici se sei d'accordo, senza polemica.
> 
> però mettiamo in ordine cronologicamente le cose, altrimenti non capisce nessuno:
> ...


Sono d'accordo.
Del resto appunto hai provato nelle tue carni, quanto le mie riserve su alex erano basate su fatti concreti e non su impressioni.
Ma mi aspettavo comunque la solidarietà dei partecipanti a quella festa.
Lo so mi sono fatto aspettative irrealistiche.

Perchè io al vostro posto vi avrei comunque difeso.
Perchè appunto eravate i miei amici.

Sono del parere che devo ascoltare mia moglie.
Maggiore accuratezza nella scelta degli amici.

E così ho fatto.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Boh! stai, stiamo ipotizzando.
> 
> Ma faccio una riflessione, poi se questa può passare non lo so, io la faccio ugualmente.
> 
> ...


No non sono d'accordo.
Se sono con te e tu attacchi i miei amici, o esageri nell'augurare di tutto io semplicemente dico la mia
Non dico che sei scemo ma dico chiaramente e davanti a te che non sono d'accordo con quello che stai facendo e che io la penso diversamente
Questo non cambia il fatto che ti amo e sei mio marito.


comunque la Matra con il suo intevento e io con il mio quote intendavamo una cosa diversa da questa


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> Del resto appunto hai provato nelle tue carni, quanto le mie riserve su alex erano basate su fatti concreti e non su impressioni.
> Ma mi aspettavo comunque la solidarietà dei partecipanti a quella festa.
> Lo so mi sono fatto aspettative irrealistiche.
> ...


anche se non leggi lo scrivo. Ribadisco che gli è stato detto che il suo intervento era fuori luogo
Quindi gli amici te li eri scelti bene.....


----------



## contepinceton (28 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> non è cattiveria questa.
> è un pò un capriccio. io non voglio, perciò nada. ti attacchi.
> come quei padri, che sbattono il pungo sul tavolo, perché ... fai un po te ...
> 
> ...


Ah io sempre e mi metto pure a cantare...
[video=youtube;N1CDks5Dkfs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1CDks5Dkfs[/video]

Ma loro mi ridono in faccia:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhapp  y:

Stramaledetta emancipazione femminile...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Boh! stai, stiamo ipotizzando.
> 
> Ma faccio una riflessione, poi se questa può passare non lo so, io la faccio ugualmente.
> 
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up:
E rimane nelle cose solo nostre.


----------



## sienne (28 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

ehhh questa corsa tra i sessi ... 

Ma Conte, di la verità ... 
l'emancipazione femminile ci voleva ... 
ma voi uomini, siete rimasti un pò seduti  ...


sienne


----------



## contepinceton (28 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ehhh questa corsa tra i sessi ...
> 
> ...


Sai la notte guardo spesso raistoria

Ieri lunga storia sulla mafia in Sicilia.
Incredibile cosa era Corleone negli anni 60 e la mafia del giardino.

Poi hanno trasmesso un'intervista alla giovane Fallaci...
Che sesso che faceva da giovane con sti grandi occhioni...

Incredibile come l'intervistatore era imbarazzato a parlare con lei dei temi del suo libro: Sesso Inutile

Ma si era agli albori....

E non ti dico mio nonno...le risate quando vide mia madre in jeans....
Disse mica è carnevale eh?


----------



## sienne (28 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

comunque, non volevo tirare in ballo questa storia, anche perché non ne sapevo. 

sorry ... 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Mi riferivo alla tua risposta a Minerva, mi sembra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quale espressione?


----------



## sienne (28 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai la notte guardo spesso raistoria
> 
> Ieri lunga storia sulla mafia in Sicilia.
> Incredibile cosa era Corleone negli anni 60 e la mafia del giardino.
> ...


Ciao,

ehh si ... 

tra poco sarà il vostro turno, vi dovete emancipare ...

mi chiedo a volte in che direzione ... poiché alcune donne sono toste ... 

mi ricordo di aver letto della Fallaci alcune cose, ma un piccolo libro 
(che lei, quando si metto scrive mattoni) "una lettera ad un bambino mai nato" ...
mi aveva commosso tanto ... e lei mi ricorda molto Mina ... anche lei mi piace tanto.
veramente dei bei occhioni ... 

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Boh! stai, stiamo ipotizzando.
> 
> Ma faccio una riflessione, poi se questa può passare non lo so, io la faccio ugualmente.
> 
> ...


tendenzialmente sono d'accordo con te nell'atteggiamento da tenere in coppia in una situazione come quella ipotizzata da te nell'esempio

ma in quelle circostanze non si trattava di una situazione di quel tipo per due motivi: 
1.le esternazioni erano nella migliore delle ipotesi giudizi mirati a offendere e nella peggiore minacce e auguri di morte ai familiari ( e in casi come questi eccome che prenderei le distanze da mio marito )
2. non lo scrivo perchè non è avvenuto qui sul forum, ma si tratta di fatti che confermano quanto poco ci fosse l'intenzione, da parte del coniuge x, di smorzare i toni del coniuge y


----------



## contepinceton (28 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ehh si ...
> 
> ...


Sai mi ha colpito da morire il primario dell'ANDOS...
Dice che noi maschi con i problemi alla prostata siamo indietro anni luce rispetto a quello che hanno saputo fare le donne per il cancro al seno!

Beh anch'io ho letto lettera ad un bambino mai nato, me lo fece leggere la morosa dell'epoca...

Oramai noi maschi siamo alla sbando....
Massacrati dalle donne che esigono troppo da noi...

Ma tanto esigendo troppo....

Non ottengono un bel niente....:diavoletto::diavoletto::cooldue:


----------



## sienne (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quale espressione?


padre padrone.

così forte non la conoscevo. 
comunque, grazie.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> padre padrone.
> 
> così forte non la conoscevo.
> comunque, grazie.


Ma di che.


----------



## sienne (28 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai mi ha colpito da morire il primario dell'ANDOS...
> Dice che noi maschi con i problemi alla prostata siamo indietro anni luce rispetto a quello che hanno saputo fare le donne per il cancro al seno!
> 
> Beh anch'io ho letto lettera ad un bambino mai nato, me lo fece leggere la morosa dell'epoca...
> ...



Ciao,

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

questo trucco è vecchio!!!
te l'ho detto, dovete emanciparvi!

questo è solo un fare, per poi, poter fare i cavoli nostri!
e solo per farvi credere ... Contino, su, su ... 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

sienne


----------



## sienne (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma di che.


Beh, con il significato effettivo, avresti potuto mandarmi a quel paese. 
Perché non è per niente bello.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Beh, con il significato effettivo, avresti potuto mandarmi a quel paese.
> Perché non è per niente bello.


Ma quel'è il significato, ehm, effettivo?


----------



## sienne (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quel'è il significato, ehm, effettivo?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

OK. ho notato un tuo punto forte: la memoria corta. 
me lo hai spiegato tu. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

mi conviene ... :mrgreen: 

va benissimo così!


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> OK. ho notato un tuo punto forte: la memoria corta.
> me lo hai spiegato tu. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...



Si, va benissimo anche perchè non ci sto capendo nulla. Che cucini?


----------



## sienne (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, va benissimo anche perchè non ci sto capendo nulla. Che cucini?


Oggi cucina il padre e la figlia.

Secondo la spesa di ieri, frutti di mare. Probabilmente con patate e insalata. 

E da te?


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Oggi cucina il padre e la figlia.
> 
> Secondo la spesa di ieri, frutti di mare. Probabilmente con patate e insalata.
> 
> E da te?


Boh. Dipende da cosa trovo au restaurant. Che poi sarebbe un self service. Spero ci sia la melanzana di parmigiane. Cioè, la parmigiana di melanzane. Altrimenti un gelato, toh.


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh. Dipende da cosa trovo au restaurant. Che poi sarebbe un self service. *Spero ci sia la melanzana di parmigiane. Cioè, la parmigiana di melanzane. *Altrimenti un gelato, toh.


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh. Dipende da cosa trovo au restaurant. Che poi sarebbe un self service. Spero ci sia la melanzana di parmigiane. Cioè, la parmigiana di melanzane. Altrimenti un gelato, toh.


questa è una cattiveria nei confronti di Tebe


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> questa è una cattiveria nei confronti di Tebe


Ma tanto non c'era.


----------



## sienne (28 Marzo 2013)

????



Was ist los?


----------



## Ultimo (28 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No non sono d'accordo.
> Se sono con te e tu attacchi i miei amici, o esageri nell'augurare di tutto io semplicemente dico la mia
> Non dico che sei scemo ma dico chiaramente e davanti a te che non sono d'accordo con quello che stai facendo e che io la penso diversamente
> Questo non cambia il fatto che ti amo e sei mio marito.
> ...



Ma chi ha parlato di attacchi e situazioni del genere. Ho cercato di fare un quadro per me possibile dove Sole qua in forum si teneva a braccetto con alex, mentre nella realtà cercava di mediare ed avere un discorso, di certo qua nel forum e con quello che abbiamo letto nel passato, discorsi proprio non ne ho visto.

E comunque togliendo Sole et company e proiettandomi nella realtà, preferisco in privato spiegare a mia moglie gli errori commessi, lo stesso fa lei con me, di certo davanti a tutti se posso mediare medio il tutto, ma mai andrei contro mia moglie.  Anche per se amo, amo, indipendentemente se è oppure no mia moglie. 

Sono vedute che ognuno ha, io rispetto la tua.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up:
> E rimane nelle cose solo nostre.


E bhe direi contuzzo.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma chi ha parlato di attacchi e situazioni del genere. Ho cercato di fare un quadro per me possibile dove Sole qua in forum si teneva a braccetto con alex, mentre nella realtà cercava di mediare ed avere un discorso, di certo qua nel forum e con quello che abbiamo letto nel passato, discorsi proprio non ne ho visto.
> 
> E comunque togliendo Sole et company e proiettandomi nella realtà, preferisco in privato spiegare a mia moglie gli errori commessi, lo stesso fa lei con me, di certo davanti a tutti se posso mediare medio il tutto, ma mai andrei contro mia moglie. Anche per se amo, amo, indipendentemente se è oppure no mia moglie.
> 
> *Sono vedute che ognuno ha, io rispetto la tua*.


Anche io
ma credo cambia dalla gravità degli errori
Se tu (mio marito) insulti i miei amici io li difendo davanti a loro perchè stai facendo torto a persone a cui vuoi bene
Ovvio che davanti a un estraneo o davanti a cose meno importanti e soprattutto che non mi toccano ti faccio notare quello che, secondo me, è un errore nel momento in cui siamo soli


----------



## Ultimo (28 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tendenzialmente sono d'accordo con te nell'atteggiamento da tenere in coppia in una situazione come quella ipotizzata da te nell'esempio
> 
> ma in quelle circostanze non si trattava di una situazione di quel tipo per due motivi:
> 1.le esternazioni erano nella migliore delle ipotesi giudizi mirati a offendere e nella peggiore minacce e auguri di morte ai familiari ( e in casi come questi eccome che prenderei le distanze da mio marito )
> 2. non lo scrivo perchè non è avvenuto qui sul forum, ma si tratta di fatti che confermano quanto poco ci fosse l'intenzione, da parte del coniuge x, di smorzare i toni del coniuge y



Purtroppo tutto e nella maniera totale non leggevo, ero piuttosto disgustato da certe cose scritte. Ma non stento a crederti visto che lo stai scrivendo.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche io
> ma credo cambia dalla gravità degli errori
> Se tu (mio marito) insulti i miei amici io li difendo davanti a loro perchè stai facendo torto a persone a cui vuoi bene
> Ovvio che davanti a un estraneo o davanti a cose meno importanti e soprattutto che non mi toccano ti faccio notare quello che, secondo me, è un errore nel momento in cui siamo soli


Farfalla se un marito insulta gli amici è probabile che gli amici a meno che non siano scemi sappiano difendersi, non credo sia necessario un tuo intervento, sarebbe carino invece facessi notare a tuo marito in privato quanto è stato idiota e spiegandogliene i motivi, in questa maniera non solo sei stata gentile con lui ma gli fai anche capire che nonostante sbagliasse, tu sei rimasta neutra o quasi. 

Ma credo siamo ormai arrivati a capirci, tu la pensi in una maniera io in un'altra.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Farfalla se un marito insulta gli amici è probabile che gli amici a meno che non siano scemi sappiano difendersi, non credo sia necessario un tuo intervento, sarebbe carino invece facessi notare a tuo marito in privato quanto è stato idiota e spiegandogliene i motivi, in questa maniera non solo sei stata gentile con lui ma gli fai anche capire che nonostante sbagliasse, tu sei rimasta neutra o quasi.
> 
> *Ma credo siamo ormai arrivati a capirci, tu la pensi in una maniera io in un'altra*.


Ma perchè devo rimanere neutra davanti a mio marito che offende persone a cui sono affezionata?
Perchè devo lasciar pensare ai miei amici che io in qualche modo lo appoggio?

Quoto il grassetto


----------



## sienne (28 Marzo 2013)

Ciao

non entro in merito della storia, perché non ne so niente. 

però all'inizio della mia storia con il mio compagno, 
lui era molto invidioso, dei rapporti di amicizia che avevo
con altri. ha reagito più volte non proprio conveniente. 

come al solito, sono lenta nelle reazioni e non faccio niente. 
i miei amici sanno benissimo, che io con lui non centro nulla.


se è amicizia. non scambiano le cose ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (28 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non entro in merito della storia, perché non ne so niente.
> 
> ...


Amici che ti conoscono, che capiscono che vanno oltre. E quale amico non capirebbe che la moglie o il marito si tenga neutro quando uno di questi sta sbagliando, anche capendo che la quieta familiare dopo uno scontro tra conoscenti potrebbe ancor di più inorgoglire uno dei due e renderlo ancora più rabbioso sia nella lite che nel nucleo familiare.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non entro in merito della storia, perché non ne so niente.
> 
> ...



Tuo marito ha mai augurato morte e tumori?


----------



## Ultimo (28 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tuo marito ha mai augurato morte e tumori?


Farfalla stiamo parlando di alex e sole o dei nostri comportamenti? cominciamo a dividere le cose altrimenti non capiamo più nulla.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tuo marito ha mai augurato morte e tumori?


Scippo la risposta: non potrebbe essere mio marito.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Scippo la risposta: non potrebbe essere mio marito.



E se lo avesse 30 cm ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E se lo avesse 30 cm ?


se li potrebbe mettere...:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (28 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se li potrebbe mettere...:mrgreen:



 :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> questa è una cattiveria nei confronti di Tebe


sto ancora male.
:blank:


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Scippo la risposta: non potrebbe essere mio marito.


ecco.


----------



## sienne (28 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

no farfalla, non sta proprio nella sua indole certe cose ...

ma è una testa calda ... sa gestire molto bene le parole ...

è qualcuno che manda a quel paese tutti senza se e senza ma ...

riesce a fare veramente paura ... 

è una persona che unisce le estremità ... 

dalla totale passione, gioia, amore ecc. al totale rifiuto ...

molti si chiedono, come mai noi due stiamo assieme ... 

siamo come il giorno e la notte ... 

vedi, è un anarchista socializzato, ma appena fiuta ipocrisia,

doppiaggio nelle frasi o qualcosa di falso, di non autentico, 

di voler apparire cose che non si è ecc. 

non perde tempo in parole ... scatta e fa un macello 

sienne


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> sto ancora male.
> :blank:



:wide-grin:


----------



## sienne (28 Marzo 2013)

Ciao

ma io la cattiveria non l'ho capita  ...

non mi piace stare in mezzo a qualcosa, che non so, cosa sia ... 

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> no farfalla, non sta proprio nella sua indole certe cose ...
> 
> ...


quest'uomo mi piace:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma io la cattiveria non l'ho capita  ...
> 
> ...


tebe odia le melanzane, le fanno schifo, ma schifo di brutto...
quindio scherzosamente ho detto a joey che parlare di melanzane era una cattiveria nei confronti di Tebe|
stai serena
bacetti


----------



## Ultimo (28 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma io la cattiveria non l'ho capita  ...
> 
> ...



A Tebe le melanzane piacciono come andare in chiesa e mettersi a pregare, oppure, le melanzane a tebe piacciono almeno quanto gli piace oscuro. :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma io la cattiveria non l'ho capita  ...
> 
> ...



era ironico.
Io non amo le melanzane e ogni volta che se ne parla vomito, per finta, come un indemoniata.
Qualche mese fa ho postato nella sezione ricette una ricetta appunto con le melanzane esordendo con.
Mi fanno schifo, vomito eccetera.

E' un "gioco".
Ultimo una volta aveva messo come avatar una melanzana e io ho vomitato per ore sui 3d. (oltre a ridere. Mi prendono in giro per le melanzane)


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2013)




----------



## Ultimo (28 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> era ironico.
> Io non amo le melanzane e ogni volta che se ne parla vomito, per finta, come un indemoniata.
> Qualche mese fa ho postato nella sezione ricette una ricetta appunto con le melanzane esordendo con.
> Mi fanno schifo, vomito eccetera.
> ...



...


----------



## sienne (28 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quest'uomo mi piace:mrgreen:



Ciao,

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


a me piace veramente, però ... 

perché è chiaro ... ti mette il mondo ai piede ... a tutti ... basta essere come si è. 

le formalità ... non le può vedere.

Traumatizzato dalla famigli ... alta borghesia ... 
è ironico, ha tante di quelle idee irrealizzabili per la testa :rotfl: ... 

e figurati, per mantenere la famiglia, ora è arrivato a essere direttore di reparto 

camicia e cravatta ... a casa fa le sfilate ... io e la figlia a morire dalle risate!

comunque ... è un bel uomo d'avvero sia esteticamente che interiormente. 

ha solo la capoccia calda ... soprattutto se si tratta di me ...

sienne


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ...


e dai che mo comincia a postare immagini ripugnanti


----------



## sienne (28 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

OK ... tutto chiaro!

nada cose viole ... 

c'è qualcos'altro che dovrei sapere?

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (28 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> OK ... tutto chiaro!
> 
> ...



Si, se mi regali centomila euro diventi la mia migliore amica.


----------



## sienne (28 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si, se mi regali centomila euro diventi la mia migliore amica.


Ciao,

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

se rimani te stesso, ti ritrovi con soldi e due amici però ...

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Farfalla stiamo parlando di alex e sole o dei nostri comportamenti? cominciamo a dividere le cose altrimenti non capiamo più nulla.



Stiamo parlando di gravità.
Se mio marito da del pirla ad un amico e non condivido sto zitta e ne parlo in privato
Se alza le mani o augura morte tumori ecc gli do del pirla davanti a tutti e mi schiero


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Scippo la risposta: non potrebbe essere mio marito.


Quoto


----------



## Ultimo (28 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


:mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (28 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stiamo parlando di gravità.
> Se mio marito da del pirla ad un amico e non condivido sto zitta e ne parlo in privato
> Se alza le mani o augura morte tumori ecc gli do del pirla davanti a tutti e mi schiero


Ciao,

sinceramente ... ho un po' di difficoltà ... 

cioè, uno così, non è una bella persona ... 

ma proprio per niente ... :unhappy: ...

cioè, qui è la base che non va ... 

una cosa del genere, metterebbe il mio rapporto proprio in discussione ... 

ci sarebbe solo la scusante, se fosse una risposta alla pari di un attacco ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> sinceramente ... ho un po' di difficoltà ...
> 
> ...


Per quel che mi riguarda no. Niente giustifica questo.


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per quel che mi riguarda no. Niente giustifica questo.


condivido.
in questi casi non mi sogno mai di rispondere alla stessa maniera.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per quel che mi riguarda no. Niente giustifica questo.





Minerva ha detto:


> condivido.
> in questi casi non mi sogno mai di rispondere alla stessa maniera.



ecco


----------



## sienne (28 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per quel che mi riguarda no. Niente giustifica questo.





Minerva ha detto:


> condivido.
> in questi casi non mi sogno mai di rispondere alla stessa maniera.





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ecco


Ciao,

puuuh ... è una cosa bruttissima. 

il mio compagno ha risposto all'amico, che doveva badare ai morti suoi 
e che se li capitava, di non venire a piangere.

anche se non ha buoni rapporti con la famiglia, cerano stati due 
addii inaspettati (il padre e uno zio) in famiglia e l'amico ha fatto 
un'affermazione proprio schifosa a riguardo. 

chi tocca il male degli altri, si deve aspettare che ritorna, 
se il male è molto fresco. 

soprattutto se sai, che hai difronte una testa calda ...

credo

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> puuuh ... è una cosa bruttissima.
> 
> ...



Non sono d'accordo
L'ho ribadito più volte e lo insegno ai miei figli: chi ha l'intelligenza la usi. 
Se trovi schifosa l'idea di augurare del male a una persona, non glielo auguro indipendentemente da cosa lei augura a me.


----------



## sienne (28 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo
> L'ho ribadito più volte e lo insegno ai miei figli: chi ha l'intelligenza la usi.
> Se trovi schifosa l'idea di augurare del male a una persona, non glielo auguro indipendentemente da cosa lei augura a me.


Ciao farfalla,

tu non leggi ... 

anche se di defunti alla fine sempre si tratta. 

c'è un limite a tutto. ed il mio compagno è molto intelligente, anche se impulsivo. 

infatti, la sua reazione, è stata, e leggi bene sopra, di non venire a piangere, quando accadrà a te. 

è una cosa, trovo io, bruttissima, negare ad un amico una spalla, se in futuro ne avrà bisogno ... 

ma in certi punti, lui non perdona, e tocca il vivo dell'altro ... in questo caso l'amicizia in rapporto a

degli eventi che possono accadere ... non lo ha augurato ... ma è stato chiaro. 

ho dovuto riflettere tanto ... ma proprio tanto ... perché debosciati ci sono purtroppo ed io 

avrei avuto la tendenza a fargli notare, che proprio non va quello che sta dicendo. 

il mio compagno no. 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> *chi tocca il male degli altri, si deve aspettare che ritorna,
> se il male è molto fresco.
> 
> *


Non parlavo di tuo marito parlavo di questo.
Io non riesco a reagire così e apprezzo di più chi non lo fa
E faccio il possibile per insegnare ai miei figli a non reagire nello stesso modo se provocati.
Poi per l'amor di Dio può succedere, mica di no, ma se è la prassi non mi sta bene
Tutto qui


----------



## sienne (28 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non parlavo di tuo marito parlavo di questo.
> Io non riesco a reagire così e apprezzo di più chi non lo fa
> E faccio il possibile per insegnare ai miei figli a non reagire nello stesso modo se provocati.
> Poi per l'amor di Dio può succedere, mica di no, ma se è la prassi non mi sta bene
> Tutto qui


Ciao,

si, mi sono espressa male ... 
avevo la storia del mio compagno nella mente ... e per me, è stato un caso limite. 

io intendevo, a punto, un male come risposta, nel senso, ti mando a quel paese senza ritorno 
e quando ti capita, io non ci sarò.

a me non piace comunque ... non mi piace proprio ... 
ma ho dovuto imparare, che sei fai molto male ... anche se è un altro male, qualcosa può ritorna. 

comunque ... queste cose non mi piacciono ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non parlavo di tuo marito parlavo di questo.
> Io non riesco a reagire così e apprezzo di più chi non lo fa
> E faccio il possibile per insegnare ai miei figli a non reagire nello stesso modo se provocati.
> Poi per l'amor di Dio può succedere, mica di no, ma se è la prassi non mi sta bene
> Tutto qui


Dici che non riesci a reagire, che preferisci non reagire ed insegnare ai tuoi figli la stessa cosa, però se tuo marito sbaglia dicendo qualcosa tu ti intrometti e gli vai contro, Questo ne è venuto fuori dalla lettura, spero tu mi chiarisca per capire meglio, probabilmente ho capito male, ma vorrei lo facessi tu in base a quello che hai scritto in queste pagine.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dici che non riesci a reagire, che preferisci non reagire ed insegnare ai tuoi figli la stessa cosa, però se tuo marito sbaglia dicendo qualcosa tu ti intrometti e gli vai contro, Questo ne è venuto fuori dalla lettura, spero tu mi chiarisca per capire meglio, probabilmente ho capito male, ma vorrei lo facessi tu in base a quello che hai scritto in queste pagine.


Come non voglio che i miei figli si rivolgono alle persone con certi tipi di insulti anche se provocati non mi piace che lo faccia mio marito (che per altro non l'ha mai fatto ed è uno dei motivi per cui mi sono innamorata di lui. É un uomo intelligente che non ha bisogno di augurare la morte a nessuno per farti sentire una merda. Gli bastano due parole ben assestate.) e se lo fa lui o i miei figli davanti a me non faccio la parte di quella che li appoggia, mi spiace.
Ripeto parliamo di offese di un certo tipo e sicuramente sempre se vedessi loro alzare le mani. Gesto che non giustifico se non in casi veramente estremi


----------



## Minerva (29 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dici che non riesci a reagire, che preferisci non reagire ed insegnare ai tuoi figli la stessa cosa, però se tuo marito sbaglia dicendo qualcosa tu ti intrometti e gli vai contro, Questo ne è venuto fuori dalla lettura, spero tu mi chiarisca per capire meglio, probabilmente ho capito male, ma vorrei lo facessi tu in base a quello che hai scritto in queste pagine.


scusa ultimo se m'intrometto.
il discorso è un po' tirato per i capelli in quanto farfalla non ha un marito che possa crearle questi problemi...come fa a dirti cosa farebbe con un altro tipo di uomo?
o meglio te lo può anche dire ma non è che abbia molto senso


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Come non voglio che i miei figli si rivolgono alle persone con certi tipi di insulti anche se provocati non mi piace che lo faccia mio marito (che per altro non l'ha mai fatto ed è uno dei motivi per cui mi sono innamorata di lui. É un uomo intelligente che non ha bisogno di augurare la morte a nessuno per farti sentire una merda. Gli bastano due parole ben assestate.) e se lo fa lui o i miei figli davanti a me non faccio la parte di quella che li appoggia, mi spiace.
> Ripeto parliamo di offese di un certo tipo e sicuramente sempre se vedessi loro alzare le mani. Gesto che non giustifico se non in casi veramente estremi


Ah bhe, quindi quello che scrivi parte da basi di supposizione, non da realtà vissuta che può a te stessa farti cambiare idea. In sostanza ideologie e pensieri ai quali mi associo, ma solo come supposizioni ed ideologie.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa ultimo se m'intrometto.
> il discorso è un po' tirato per i capelli in quanto farfalla non ha un marito che possa crearle questi problemi...come fa a dirti cosa farebbe con un altro tipo di uomo?
> o meglio te lo può anche dire ma non è che abbia molto senso



Minerva figurati, fa piacere leggerti.

Leggo sempre tanti controsensi, la risposta data a farfalla era presa in base a quello che lei ha scritto. Ora nella sua ultima ho dato una risposta, leggila.

Ti renderai conto che più si va avanti più cose vengono messe in mezzo, traviando qualsiasi discorso e riprendendolo sempre con modalità diverse. tante, troppe.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ah bhe, quindi quello che scrivi parte da basi di supposizione, non da realtà vissuta che può a te stessa farti cambiare idea. In sostanza ideologie e pensieri ai quali mi associo, ma solo come supposizioni ed ideologie.


Con mio figlio grande é successo non più di una settimana fa. Ha mandato a cagare un adulto. Aveva tutti i motivi per incazzarsi. Ha usato un linguaggio che non gli permetto e non passo per la mamma che da ragione al figlio a prescindere. Quindi davanti a un centinaio di persone gli ho detto di andare subito a scusarsi. Che quel linguaggio lo toglieva immediatamente dalla parte della ragione facendolo passare dalla parte del torto.
Per quel che riguarda mio marito non é mai accaduto ma più volte l'ho visto in situazioni che avrebbero potuto farlo reagire in modo violento e il fatto che non l'abbia fatto mi ha resa orgogliosadi lui. Non avrei sposato un uomo con atteggiamenti diversi.


----------



## gas (29 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Con mio figlio grande é successo non più di una settimana fa. Ha mandato a cagare un adulto. Aveva tutti i motivi per incazzarsi. Ha usato un linguaggio che non gli permetto e non passo per la mamma che da ragione al figlio a prescindere. Quindi davanti a un centinaio di persone gli ho detto di andare subito a scusarsi. Che quel linguaggio lo toglieva immediatamente dalla parte della ragione facendolo passare dalla parte del torto.
> Per quel che riguarda mio marito non é mai accaduto ma più volte l'ho visto in situazioni che avrebbero potuto farlo reagire in modo violento e il fatto che non l'abbia fatto mi ha resa orgogliosadi lui. Non avrei sposato un uomo con atteggiamenti diversi.


ho agito anch'io con mio figlio nello stesso modo
non sopporto che un ragazzino si permetta di usare modi o parole offensive nei confronti di un adulto, anche se ha ragione
ci sono modi più civili per far capire la propria ragione o il proprio pensiero


----------



## sienne (29 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

si va bene tutto quanto ... 

quello che io non capisco, è, che se non si interviene, si deduce, che si sostiene. 
ma chi sostiene questo?

poi la storia con i figli, è un altra cosa ... il rapporto è completamente differente!
che centra?

sienne


----------



## Minerva (29 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minerva figurati, fa piacere leggerti.
> 
> Leggo sempre tanti controsensi, la risposta data a farfalla era presa in base a quello che lei ha scritto. Ora nella sua ultima ho dato una risposta, leggila.
> 
> Ti renderai conto che più si va avanti più cose vengono messe in mezzo, traviando qualsiasi discorso e riprendendolo sempre con modalità diverse. tante, troppe.


il discorso è più articolato, in effetti.scusatemi


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Con mio figlio grande é successo non più di una settimana fa. Ha mandato a cagare un adulto. Aveva tutti i motivi per incazzarsi. Ha usato un linguaggio che non gli permetto e non passo per la mamma che da ragione al figlio a prescindere. Quindi davanti a un centinaio di persone gli ho detto di andare subito a scusarsi. Che quel linguaggio lo toglieva immediatamente dalla parte della ragione facendolo passare dalla parte del torto.
> Per quel che riguarda mio marito non é mai accaduto ma più volte l'ho visto in situazioni che avrebbero potuto farlo reagire in modo violento e il fatto che non l'abbia fatto mi ha resa orgogliosadi lui. Non avrei sposato un uomo con atteggiamenti diversi.


Farfalla allarghi sempre i discorsi. Insegnare l'educazione ai figli è normale, come è normale che tu lo abbia fatto, di certo la situazione non sarebbe stata la stessa se ci fosse stato tuo marito al posto del figlio, vorrei vedere te e dopo tuo marito che lo riprendi come hai fatto con tuo figlio.

Ti ripeto sperando davvero che mi capisci, allarghi sempre i discorsi, e chiaramente si allargano le vedute e gli esempi, ma per arrivare a cosa mi domando.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> il discorso è più articolato, in effetti.scusatemi


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Farfalla allarghi sempre i discorsi. Insegnare l'educazione ai figli è normale, come è normale che tu lo abbia fatto, di certo la situazione non sarebbe stata la stessa se ci fosse stato tuo marito al posto del figlio, vorrei vedere te e dopo tuo marito che lo riprendi come hai fatto con tuo figlio.
> 
> Ti ripeto sperando davvero che mi capisci, allarghi sempre i discorsi, e chiaramente si allargano le vedute e gli esempi, ma per arrivare a cosa mi domando.


Ma non allargo niente. Siamo partiti da alex e sole e da quello che é successo.
Io al posto di Sole se mio marito dicesse la metá delle cose che ha detto alex sarei intervenuta per prendere publicamente le distanze. Se mio marito insultasse i miei amici io mi schiererei senza dubbio. Se fai una cosa che trovo di pessimo gusto non passo per quella che ti appoggia. Fine.
Riririririribadisco che parliamo di offese gravi e non del vafanculo tra amici.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ho agito anch'io con mio figlio nello stesso modo
> non sopporto che un ragazzino si permetta di usare modi o parole offensive nei confronti di un adulto, anche se ha ragione
> ci sono modi più civili per far capire la propria ragione o il proprio pensiero


Meno male che qualcuno ha capito... 
La lingua italiana ha un sacco di sfumature per dire le stesse cose senza eccedere per forza


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non allargo niente. Siamo partiti da alex e sole e da quello che é successo.
> Io al posto di Sole se mio marito dicesse la metá delle cose che ha detto alex sarei intervenuta per prendere publicamente le distanze. Se mio marito insultasse i miei amici io mi schiererei senza dubbio. Se fai una cosa che trovo di pessimo gusto non passo per quella che ti appoggia. Fine.
> Riririririribadisco che parliamo di offese gravi e non del vafanculo tra amici.


Come ho detto più volte, a me delle offese non frega nulla. Fossero solo quelle. Erano le minacce la parte veramente schifosa di Alex.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> si va bene tutto quanto ...
> 
> ...


Probabilmente gli altri. E se gli altri sono amici ai quali puó venire il dubbio che io appoggi mio marito o lo giustifichi io ci tengo a chiarire
Poi i miei amici più cari mi conoscono e sanno cosa penso ma io non mi piace dare adito a dubbi


----------



## oscuro (29 Marzo 2013)

*Bè*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non allargo niente. Siamo partiti da alex e sole e da quello che é successo.
> Io al posto di Sole se mio marito dicesse la metá delle cose che ha detto alex sarei intervenuta per prendere publicamente le distanze. Se mio marito insultasse i miei amici io mi schiererei senza dubbio. Se fai una cosa che trovo di pessimo gusto non passo per quella che ti appoggia. Fine.
> Riririririribadisco che parliamo di offese gravi e non del vafanculo tra amici.


In linea generale concordo con te farfalla.A me Sole  è sempre piaciuta,può aver fatto degli errori,come li abbiamo fatti tutti,però ho la netta sensazione che a molti di noi è incominciata a piacere meno quando si è accompagnata ad alex.Con me sole è stata sempre una grandissima signora,sempre posata,asciutta,e sai bene che come idee eravamo in contrasto.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Come ho detto più volte, a me delle offese non frega nulla. Fossero solo quelle. Erano le minacce la parte veramente schifosa di Alex.


Bé insomma tumori e morte non é che erano uno spasso da leggere soprattutto se a casa hai situazioni particolari


----------



## oscuro (29 Marzo 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Bé insomma tumori e morte non é che erano uno spasso da leggere soprattutto se a casa hai situazioni particolari


Ad alex mille volte gli ho scritto che non accettavo certe cose....!Deve esserci un limite.Per me malattie e morti sono il confine.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non allargo niente. Siamo partiti da alex e sole e da quello che é successo.
> Io al posto di Sole se mio marito dicesse la metá delle cose che ha detto alex sarei intervenuta per prendere publicamente le distanze. Se mio marito insultasse i miei amici io mi schiererei senza dubbio. Se fai una cosa che trovo di pessimo gusto non passo per quella che ti appoggia. Fine.
> Riririririribadisco che parliamo di offese gravi e non del vafanculo tra amici.



Vero siamo partiti da sole ed alex.

E nel mentre si discuteva e si mettevano in mezzo altri esempi privati, ho scritto; ma stiamo parlando di sole ed alex o di noi. Ora sono subentrati i figli. E di nuovo scrivi stiamo parlando di sole ed alex. Deciditi, io non posso metterci la firma ma quasi, quindi tornando indietro nei discorsi comincerei a leggere non solo quello che tu hai scritto, ma leggerei bene anche quello che gli altri hanno scritto.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> In linea generale concordo con te farfalla.A me Sole  è sempre piaciuta,può aver fatto degli errori,come li abbiamo fatti tutti,però ho la netta sensazione che a molti di noi è incominciata a piacere meno quando si è accompagnata ad alex.Con me sole è stata sempre una grandissima signora,sempre posata,asciutta,e sai bene che come idee eravamo in contrasto.


Ho mai detto che Sole a me non é piaciuta? L'ho sempre reputata una donna intelligente e un utente che apportava a questo forum molto.
Quello che dico del rapporto tra lei e alex é una cosa di cui si é convinta lei e non c'é stato modo di farle capire che non era così. Parlo degli amici. Se nel forum qualcuno ha cambiato idea su di lei per questo non lo so


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vero siamo partiti da sole ed alex.
> 
> E nel mentre si discuteva e si mettevano in mezzo altri esempi privati, ho scritto; ma stiamo parlando di sole ed alex o di noi. Ora sono subentrati i figli. E di nuovo scrivi stiamo parlando di sole ed alex. Deciditi, io non posso metterci la firma ma quasi, quindi tornando indietro nei discorsi comincerei a leggere non solo quello che tu hai scritto, ma leggerei bene anche quello che gli altri hanno scritto.


Minchia ultimo non ce la faccio.
Era per farti capire che il mio atteggiamento sarebbe così intransigente verso mio marito nei casi gravi tipo quello di alex. Ma l'ho ribadito più volte.
Ho parlato dei figli perché essendo che da un adukto non tollero un simile atteggiamento cerco si insegnare ai miei figli a non averlo


----------



## oscuro (29 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ho mai detto che Sole a me non é piaciuta? L'ho sempre reputata una donna intelligente e un utente che apportava a questo forum molto.
> Quello che dico del rapporto tra lei e alex é una cosa di cui si é convinta lei e non c'é stato modo di farle capire che non era così. Parlo degli amici. Se nel forum qualcuno ha cambiato idea su di lei per questo non lo so


Si,ti stavo solo esternando il mio punto di vista,sole era proprio un bell'utente.Rimango dell'idea che non gli ha giovato la vicinanza ad alex,come a simy non giova la mia....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho mai detto che Sole a me non é piaciuta? L'ho sempre reputata una donna intelligente e un utente che apportava a questo forum molto.
> Quello che dico del rapporto tra lei e alex é una cosa di cui si é convinta lei e non c'é stato modo di farle capire che non era così. Parlo degli amici. Se nel forum qualcuno ha cambiato idea su di lei per questo non lo so


Volevo dire quello che dici tu Ultimo...


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bé insomma tumori e morte non é che erano uno spasso da leggere soprattutto se a casa hai situazioni particolari


Ma non me ne frega niente. Figurati se devo dar pure peso alle offese di un minus habens qualsiasi. Il punto per me sono sempre e state solo le minacce, peraltro manco rivolte al sottoscritto. Solo che io ne faccio una questione di principio, come quasi per tutto quello che potrei evitarmi.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non me ne frega niente. Figurati se devo dar pure peso alle offese di un minus habens qualsiasi. Il punto per me sono sempre e state solo le minacce, peraltro manco rivolte al sottoscritto. Solo che io ne faccio una questione di principio, come quasi per tutto quello che potrei evitarmi.


Sulle minacce manco mi esprimo figurati...


----------



## oscuro (29 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non me ne frega niente. Figurati se devo dar pure peso alle offese di un minus habens qualsiasi. Il punto per me sono sempre e state solo le minacce, peraltro manco rivolte al sottoscritto. Solo che io ne faccio una questione di principio, come quasi per tutto quello che potrei evitarmi.


Cosa intendi per minacce?


----------



## Simy (29 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ti stavo solo esternando il mio punto di vista,sole era proprio un bell'utente.Rimango dell'idea che non gli ha giovato la vicinanza ad alex,*come a simy non giova la mia*....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma che cazzo dici


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cosa intendi per minacce?


Uno che sul forum scrive: se non la smetti (di far non si sa cosa) vado da tuo marito, gli racconto tutto e ti rovino. Per dirne una.


----------



## oscuro (29 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> ma che cazzo dici


Simy,un pò di merda ti è piovuta a causa mia dai...:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (29 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Uno che sul forum scrive: se non la smetti (di far non si sa cosa) vado da tuo marito, gli racconto tutto e ti rovino. Per dirne una.


Ok,perchè di minacce così e anche peggiori ne abbiamo viste e non solo da alex.


----------



## Simy (29 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy,un pò di merda ti è piovuta a causa mia dai...:mrgreen:


vabbè ma visto da chi è arrivata sti gran cazzi non ce lo metti? :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Minchia ultimo non ce la faccio.
> Era per farti capire che il mio atteggiamento sarebbe così intransigente verso mio marito nei casi gravi tipo quello di alex. Ma l'ho ribadito più volte.
> Ho parlato dei figli perché essendo che da un adukto non tollero un simile atteggiamento cerco si insegnare ai miei figli a non averlo



Tu non c'è la fai? farfy guarda che si era arrivato ad un punto in cui si aveva avuto un chiarimento, chi ha messo in mezzo altro non sono stato io. 

E ti ribadisco, insegnare l'educazione ad un figlio è diverso dai contesti di certi discorsi che stiamo facendo, come è diverso mettere in mezzo il privato e riferirlo agli atteggiamenti di alex, qua più volte hanno scritto che di base manco ci sarebbe stato un rapporto di coppia se l'altro fosse stato "un'alex" 

Leggiti le pagine! tutto è stato chiarito quasi all'inizio.


----------



## oscuro (29 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> vabbè ma visto da chi è arrivata sti gran cazzi non ce lo metti? :mrgreen:


Vabbè contenta tu....!


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,perchè di minacce così e anche peggiori ne abbiamo viste e non solo da alex.


Io non ne ho viste da altri se non da lui. Se poi ti riferisci a gente che si da appuntamenti per spaccarsi la faccia mi piscio sotto dal ridere al sol pensiero.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tu non c'è la fai? farfy guarda che si era arrivato ad un punto in cui si aveva avuto un chiarimento, chi ha messo in mezzo altro non sono stato io.
> 
> E ti ribadisco, insegnare l'educazione ad un figlio è diverso dai contesti di certi discorsi che stiamo facendo, come è diverso mettere in mezzo il privato e riferirlo agli atteggiamenti di alex, qua più volte hanno scritto che di base manco ci sarebbe stato un rapporto di coppia se l'altro fosse stato "un'alex"
> 
> Leggiti le pagine! tutto è stato chiarito quasi all'inizio.


Qyello che non ce la fa sei tu secondo me
Quindi chiudiamola qui


----------



## gas (29 Marzo 2013)




----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


>


Tranquillo. Mica sono arrabbiata con Ultimo. Solo non amo abbandonare le discussioni a metà anche quando capisco che tanto non verró capita


----------



## gas (29 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tranquillo. Mica sono arrabbiata con Ultimo. Solo non amo abbandonare le discussioni a metà anche quando capisco che tanto non verró capita


:up: :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho mai detto che Sole a me non é piaciuta? L'ho sempre reputata una donna intelligente e un utente che apportava a questo forum molto.
> Quello che dico del rapporto tra lei e alex é una cosa di cui si é convinta lei e non c'é stato modo di farle capire che non era così. Parlo degli amici. Se nel forum qualcuno ha cambiato idea su di lei per questo non lo so



sottoscrivo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Io non ne ho viste da altri se non da lui.* Se poi ti riferisci a gente che si da appuntamenti per spaccarsi la faccia mi piscio sotto dal ridere al sol pensiero.



sottoscrivo


----------



## Sole (3 Aprile 2013)

Ciao a tutti, sono Sole sotto mentite spoglie :smile:. Innanzitutto tranquillizzatevi, non ho alcuna intenzione di riprendere a partecipare al forum, altrimenti avrei chiesto la riattivazione del mio account  E' che mi è capitato recentemente di dare un'occhiata qui su segnalazione di un'amica, in particolare su un caso di separazione sul quale sono in effetti intervenuta. Poi stasera ho letto questa discussione e mi sono sentita di intervenire. Grazie al cielo, a differenza dell'ultimo periodo in cui scrivevo qui, sono molto felice e serena e penso di avere la lucidità e il distacco necessari per scrivere alcune mie riflessioni. La prima è che, a mio parere, le minacce di morte e gli auguri di tumori sono delle pessime cose. Ma non penso che chi, magari in un momento di rabbia, svalvola e minaccia di morte qualcuno su un forum sia meritevole di essere mollato dalla fidanzata. Sicuramente è meritevole di essere bannato a vita  In realtà, personalmente, trovo molto più grave mentire, tradire la persona che si fida di te, con cui hai condiviso una vita intera. Eppure qui ci sono molte donne tradite: e loro non hanno umiliato pubblicamente, emarginato, lasciato i loro compagni. Molte di loro sono rimaste al fianco di chi le ha pugnalate alle spalle. Il fatto è che, in genere, la persona che ti ama, che condivide con te l'intimità, i tuoi problemi, la tua storia, i tuoi dolori, i tuoi pessimi momenti, sa capire e accettare il peggio di te, a volte. Ma mi rendo conto che l'accettazione non può essere universale. Per questo comprendo benissimo il disgusto espresso da molti nei confronti di certe esternazioni. Mi amareggia (ma non eccessivamente eh ) che qualcuno non abbia avuto comprensione per il mio punto di vista, invece. E che ancora si stia a disquisire su quanto e come avrei dovuto dissociarmi da Alex. Io mi sono dissociata alcune volte, altre volte no. Penso sia umano, no? Poi vorrei aggiungere una cosa. Nel periodo in cui scrivevo qui la mia famiglia si stava sgretolando. Per mia decisione. E' stata una decisione sofferta, di cui oggi sono contenta (penso sia la scelta migliore che potessi fare :smile, ma all'epoca ero nel pieno della crisi. Qui dentro io avevo solo una vera amica, Quintina. Gli altri erano persone che, sbagliando, ho scambiato per amiche. Su cui probabilmente mi sono appoggiata in un momento di fragilità, ma con cui non condivido nulla. E ho sbagliato ad aspettarmi supporto e comprensione in un momento di caos generale, in cui tutti erano contro tutti. E in cui tensioni vere, amicizie e inimicizie reali si proiettavano qui sul forum. Ho sbagliato a sentirmi delusa quando mi sono accorta di alcune scorrettezze nei miei confronti. Ho sbagliato, probabilmente, a mettermi sulla difensiva in modo eccessivo. Fossi stata più lucida avrei agito con maggior leggerezza, senza dare importanza a certe cose dette o non dette... ero fragile, impaurita... e sono stata divorata dagli ingranaggi di questa macchina infernale che è la rete e dalle sue dinamiche. Mi sono fatta ingannare da questo sistema di alleanze, piccole ipocrisie, giochi infantili... e sì, sono regredita pure io, mannaggia . Questi i miei 'mea culpa'. Detto questo, voglio dire che oggi sono serena, felice e che, anche nelle difficoltà, mi sento viva e piena di fiducia nel futuro, anche grazie alla persona che ho accanto e che, dopo quasi un anno di vita insieme, reputo l'uomo migliore che potessi scegliere. Vorrei anche aggiungere che le persone non possono essere giudicate per ciò che scrivono su un forum, sia nel bene che nel male. Che la fetta di vita che viene proiettata qui è davvero troppo piccola e talmente manipolabile da non essere nemmeno significativa. E che a volte vale la pena allontanarsi un po' da qui, giusto per ridimensionare l'importanza di ciò che viene scritto qui dentro. Ah, Conte, in merito alla festa della Matraini: sai bene che io a quella festa non ero presente... e non frequentavo nemmeno Alex. La nostra storia è cominciata dopo. Tutto quello che abbiamo saputo, l'abbiamo saputo in seguito e contemporaneamente da chi a quella festa era presente. Sono molto dispiaciuta per l'uso che è stato fatto di certe informazioni, anche da Alex purtroppo. Io non ho mai appoggiato certe cose... anzi. Se penso a quel periodo e a come litigavo con Alex per colpa di questo belin di forum...non hai idea di come stiamo bene adesso. Baci e abbracci a tutti. Ciao Sienne, Ultimo, Minerva e Oscuro...grazie per le parole positive  alla prossima!! Sole


----------



## sienne (4 Aprile 2013)

Ciao Sole  !!!

bello leggerti! e ancora più bello sapere, che stai bene!!

a dire il vero, manchi ... almeno a me.

un grande abbraccio! 

sienne


----------



## Simy (4 Aprile 2013)

*R: Caro Sterminator*



Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono Sole sotto mentite spoglie :smile:. Innanzitutto tranquillizzatevi, non ho alcuna intenzione di riprendere a partecipare al forum, altrimenti avrei chiesto la riattivazione del mio account  E' che mi è capitato recentemente di dare un'occhiata qui su segnalazione di un'amica, in particolare su un caso di separazione sul quale sono in effetti intervenuta. Poi stasera ho letto questa discussione e mi sono sentita di intervenire. Grazie al cielo, a differenza dell'ultimo periodo in cui scrivevo qui, sono molto felice e serena e penso di avere la lucidità e il distacco necessari per scrivere alcune mie riflessioni. La prima è che, a mio parere, le minacce di morte e gli auguri di tumori sono delle pessime cose. Ma non penso che chi, magari in un momento di rabbia, svalvola e minaccia di morte qualcuno su un forum sia meritevole di essere mollato dalla fidanzata. Sicuramente è meritevole di essere bannato a vita  In realtà, personalmente, trovo molto più grave mentire, tradire la persona che si fida di te, con cui hai condiviso una vita intera. Eppure qui ci sono molte donne tradite: e loro non hanno umiliato pubblicamente, emarginato, lasciato i loro compagni. Molte di loro sono rimaste al fianco di chi le ha pugnalate alle spalle. Il fatto è che, in genere, la persona che ti ama, che condivide con te l'intimità, i tuoi problemi, la tua storia, i tuoi dolori, i tuoi pessimi momenti, sa capire e accettare il peggio di te, a volte. Ma mi rendo conto che l'accettazione non può essere universale. Per questo comprendo benissimo il disgusto espresso da molti nei confronti di certe esternazioni. Mi amareggia (ma non eccessivamente eh ) che qualcuno non abbia avuto comprensione per il mio punto di vista, invece. E che ancora si stia a disquisire su quanto e come avrei dovuto dissociarmi da Alex. Io mi sono dissociata alcune volte, altre volte no. Penso sia umano, no? Poi vorrei aggiungere una cosa. Nel periodo in cui scrivevo qui la mia famiglia si stava sgretolando. Per mia decisione. E' stata una decisione sofferta, di cui oggi sono contenta (penso sia la scelta migliore che potessi fare :smile, ma all'epoca ero nel pieno della crisi. Qui dentro io avevo solo una vera amica, Quintina. Gli altri erano persone che, sbagliando, ho scambiato per amiche. Su cui probabilmente mi sono appoggiata in un momento di fragilità, ma con cui non condivido nulla. E ho sbagliato ad aspettarmi supporto e comprensione in un momento di caos generale, in cui tutti erano contro tutti. E in cui tensioni vere, amicizie e inimicizie reali si proiettavano qui sul forum. Ho sbagliato a sentirmi delusa quando mi sono accorta di alcune scorrettezze nei miei confronti. Ho sbagliato, probabilmente, a mettermi sulla difensiva in modo eccessivo. Fossi stata più lucida avrei agito con maggior leggerezza, senza dare importanza a certe cose dette o non dette... ero fragile, impaurita... e sono stata divorata dagli ingranaggi di questa macchina infernale che è la rete e dalle sue dinamiche. Mi sono fatta ingannare da questo sistema di alleanze, piccole ipocrisie, giochi infantili... e sì, sono regredita pure io, mannaggia . Questi i miei 'mea culpa'. Detto questo, voglio dire che oggi sono serena, felice e che, anche nelle difficoltà, mi sento viva e piena di fiducia nel futuro, anche grazie alla persona che ho accanto e che, dopo quasi un anno di vita insieme, reputo l'uomo migliore che potessi scegliere. Vorrei anche aggiungere che le persone non possono essere giudicate per ciò che scrivono su un forum, sia nel bene che nel male. Che la fetta di vita che viene proiettata qui è davvero troppo piccola e talmente manipolabile da non essere nemmeno significativa. E che a volte vale la pena allontanarsi un po' da qui, giusto per ridimensionare l'importanza di ciò che viene scritto qui dentro. Ah, Conte, in merito alla festa della Matraini: sai bene che io a quella festa non ero presente... e non frequentavo nemmeno Alex. La nostra storia è cominciata dopo. Tutto quello che abbiamo saputo, l'abbiamo saputo in seguito e contemporaneamente da chi a quella festa era presente. Sono molto dispiaciuta per l'uso che è stato fatto di certe informazioni, anche da Alex purtroppo. Io non ho mai appoggiato certe cose... anzi. Se penso a quel periodo e a come litigavo con Alex per colpa di questo belin di forum...non hai idea di come stiamo bene adesso. Baci e abbracci a tutti. Ciao Sienne, Ultimo, Minerva e Oscuro...grazie per le parole positive  alla prossima!! Sole


Ciao  fa piacere leggerti


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2013)

ciao sole, mi fa piacere vada tutto bene.


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2013)

*Sole*



Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono Sole sotto mentite spoglie :smile:. Innanzitutto tranquillizzatevi, non ho alcuna intenzione di riprendere a partecipare al forum, altrimenti avrei chiesto la riattivazione del mio account  E' che mi è capitato recentemente di dare un'occhiata qui su segnalazione di un'amica, in particolare su un caso di separazione sul quale sono in effetti intervenuta. Poi stasera ho letto questa discussione e mi sono sentita di intervenire. Grazie al cielo, a differenza dell'ultimo periodo in cui scrivevo qui, sono molto felice e serena e penso di avere la lucidità e il distacco necessari per scrivere alcune mie riflessioni. La prima è che, a mio parere, le minacce di morte e gli auguri di tumori sono delle pessime cose. Ma non penso che chi, magari in un momento di rabbia, svalvola e minaccia di morte qualcuno su un forum sia meritevole di essere mollato dalla fidanzata. Sicuramente è meritevole di essere bannato a vita  In realtà, personalmente, trovo molto più grave mentire, tradire la persona che si fida di te, con cui hai condiviso una vita intera. Eppure qui ci sono molte donne tradite: e loro non hanno umiliato pubblicamente, emarginato, lasciato i loro compagni. Molte di loro sono rimaste al fianco di chi le ha pugnalate alle spalle. Il fatto è che, in genere, la persona che ti ama, che condivide con te l'intimità, i tuoi problemi, la tua storia, i tuoi dolori, i tuoi pessimi momenti, sa capire e accettare il peggio di te, a volte. Ma mi rendo conto che l'accettazione non può essere universale. Per questo comprendo benissimo il disgusto espresso da molti nei confronti di certe esternazioni. Mi amareggia (ma non eccessivamente eh ) che qualcuno non abbia avuto comprensione per il mio punto di vista, invece. E che ancora si stia a disquisire su quanto e come avrei dovuto dissociarmi da Alex. Io mi sono dissociata alcune volte, altre volte no. Penso sia umano, no? Poi vorrei aggiungere una cosa. Nel periodo in cui scrivevo qui la mia famiglia si stava sgretolando. Per mia decisione. E' stata una decisione sofferta, di cui oggi sono contenta (penso sia la scelta migliore che potessi fare :smile, ma all'epoca ero nel pieno della crisi. Qui dentro io avevo solo una vera amica, Quintina. Gli altri erano persone che, sbagliando, ho scambiato per amiche. Su cui probabilmente mi sono appoggiata in un momento di fragilità, ma con cui non condivido nulla. E ho sbagliato ad aspettarmi supporto e comprensione in un momento di caos generale, in cui tutti erano contro tutti. E in cui tensioni vere, amicizie e inimicizie reali si proiettavano qui sul forum. Ho sbagliato a sentirmi delusa quando mi sono accorta di alcune scorrettezze nei miei confronti. Ho sbagliato, probabilmente, a mettermi sulla difensiva in modo eccessivo. Fossi stata più lucida avrei agito con maggior leggerezza, senza dare importanza a certe cose dette o non dette... ero fragile, impaurita... e sono stata divorata dagli ingranaggi di questa macchina infernale che è la rete e dalle sue dinamiche. Mi sono fatta ingannare da questo sistema di alleanze, piccole ipocrisie, giochi infantili... e sì, sono regredita pure io, mannaggia . Questi i miei 'mea culpa'. Detto questo, voglio dire che oggi sono serena, felice e che, anche nelle difficoltà, mi sento viva e piena di fiducia nel futuro, anche grazie alla persona che ho accanto e che, dopo quasi un anno di vita insieme, reputo l'uomo migliore che potessi scegliere. Vorrei anche aggiungere che le persone non possono essere giudicate per ciò che scrivono su un forum, sia nel bene che nel male. Che la fetta di vita che viene proiettata qui è davvero troppo piccola e talmente manipolabile da non essere nemmeno significativa. E che a volte vale la pena allontanarsi un po' da qui, giusto per ridimensionare l'importanza di ciò che viene scritto qui dentro. Ah, Conte, in merito alla festa della Matraini: sai bene che io a quella festa non ero presente... e non frequentavo nemmeno Alex. La nostra storia è cominciata dopo. Tutto quello che abbiamo saputo, l'abbiamo saputo in seguito e contemporaneamente da chi a quella festa era presente. Sono molto dispiaciuta per l'uso che è stato fatto di certe informazioni, anche da Alex purtroppo. Io non ho mai appoggiato certe cose... anzi. Se penso a quel periodo e a come litigavo con Alex per colpa di questo belin di forum...non hai idea di come stiamo bene adesso. Baci e abbracci a tutti. Ciao Sienne, Ultimo, Minerva e Oscuro...grazie per le parole positive  alla prossima!! Sole


Un salute a te,e a quel pazzo.


----------



## free (4 Aprile 2013)

ciao Sole!

hai comprato la moto?


----------



## Hellseven (4 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ciao Sole!
> 
> hai comprato la moto?


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2013)

*hell*



Hellseven ha detto:


> View attachment 6855


è una moto?


----------



## Hellseven (4 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> è una moto?


Oh non capisco nulla di moto, ma mi piace l'immagine chopper donna rider


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2013)

*Ciao*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Oh non capisco nulla di moto, ma mi piace l'immagine chopper donna rider


dai che scherzavo,adoro le moto da strada,quelle non mi fanno imapazzire.


----------



## Hellseven (4 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> dai che scherzavo,adoro le moto da strada,quelle non mi fanno imapazzire.


Io adoro ... le donne rider


----------

